# Nanofil von Berkley



## Floriho (16. Juni 2011)

hallo leude,

wollte mal wissen, ob von euch schon jemand Erfahrung mit der Schnur Nanofil von Berkley machen konnte? Mir gehts vor allem um Tragkraft, Oberfläche, Rundheit, Knotenfestigkeit. Wäre schon hier ein paar Infos zu bekommen.

Gruß Baunzer


----------



## Seele (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

Cool gibts da ne Neue? 
Also Berkley stellt meiner Meinung nach wirklich super Schnüre her. Vor allem kommen da die Tragkraftangaben mal sehr nah.


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

Berkley stellt auch die grössten Blender her, um es mal nett auszudrücken.#t|gr:

Wiplash, SensiThin Ultra . .  .:m


----------



## David Kanal (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

SensiThin Ultra . .  .:m[/QUOTE]

Mehr als übertrieben die Tragkraft 





Mfg david


----------



## Seele (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

Nein keine Diskussion jetzt aufkommen lassen, gerade keine Whiplash Diskussion.


----------



## antonio (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*



seele schrieb:


> Nein keine Diskussion jetzt aufkommen lassen, gerade keine Whiplash Diskussion.



du hast doch angefangen mit dem sch......:q

antonio


----------



## Seele (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

Das eigentlich nur nach der Frage die Meinung dazugeschrieben, nicht eine Aufforderung dass es kommentiert werden soll. 
Und jetzt schluss mit OT


----------



## Floriho (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

Danke schonmal für die Antworten, aber mit dieser Schnur (ich mein jetzt die Nanofil) wird wohl hier noch niemand Erfahrungen gesammelt haben. Ist wohl einfach noch zu neu und soweit ich weis in Deutschland noch nicht erhältlich.


----------



## Seele (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

Du kaufst sie dir und machst nen kleinen Testbericht, dann gibts auch gleich was fürs MAG 
Ich und meine super Ideen immer


----------



## Stxkx1978 (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

ich denke auch das man es versuchen kann!
hatte schon einige schnüre von berkley!
die durchmesser sind eine sache!
aber von der qualität der schnüre hatte ich wirklich nix zu meckern!
(whiplash,fireline,vanish,trilene)

Gruss
Daniel


----------



## antonio (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

sorry aber was hat das noch mit qualität zu tun wenn ich ne 10er haben will und bekomm ne 30er oder wenn ich ne bestimmte tragkraft kaufe und die schnur hat diese aber nicht.
man kann eben heutzutage nicht sagen produkt x ist von hersteller y , also ist das produkt gut.
jeder hersteller hat auch mal übertrieben gesagt müll im sortiment.
und zu der schnur nach der hier gefragt wurde wirds eben noch keine einschätzungen geben können, wenn sie neu und hier noch nicht auf dem markt ist.

antonio


----------



## Stxkx1978 (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

entschuldigung angenommen!
das hat schon was mit qualität zu tun!!wenn auf manchen meiner ruten die whiplash schon über 5 jahre drauf ist!
auf meiner schweren spinne war die 3 jahre drauf!
die PoPr die ich seit anfang des jahres drauf habe kommt nächstes jahr wieder neu/weg!
zum anderen kaufe mir ne schnur nach tragkraft,nicht nach durchmesser!

ist nur meine meinung!die ich mir erkauft habe!#6

kann jederm machen wie er will!

bin raus...
Daniel


----------



## antonio (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

wenn selbst die tragkraft nicht stimmt nützt das aber auch nix.

antonio


----------



## Kretzer83 (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

und, hat mal wer getestet??


----------



## karl_laichner (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

Ich bin durch Zufall auf diesen Thread gestoßen und durfte diese Woche mal ein kleines Stück dieser Schnur testen.
Mein Händler hatte eine kleine Spule mit ein paar Metern für Testangler bekommen.
Die Schnur soll ab August oder September in Deutschland verfügbar sein. In Amerika wohl bereits ab Ende diesen Monats.

Zur Schnur selber:
Die Schnur ist rund und hat eine Oberfläche wie eine monofile.
Die Zugfestigkeit war schon enorm. 
Die Farbe ist so ein mischmasch aus weiß und leicht grau.
Keine Ahnung ob es da demnächst unterschiedliche Farben gibt.
Ich habe eine ca. 0,06mm (selber nachgemesser) starke Variante bekommen und diese als Vorfachmaterial auf Zander genutzt.
Zander haben zwar nicht gebissen aber ich konnte durch Zufall einen 68er Hecht damit landen.
Kann Zufall sein das die Schnur gehalten hat aber sie macht bisher keinen schlechten Eindruck.
Langzeiterfahrungen kann ich leider noch nicht benennen.


----------



## Hechtpaule (23. August 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

Hi Leuts,

die Tage habe ich 100 m der neuen Schnur in 0,08 mm erhalten - also schlecht ist sie nicht, aber "vom Hocker reißen" tut sie mich auch nicht. Sie ist keinesfalls besser als eine "normale" gute geflochtene.

Das man damit wesentlich bessere Weitwürfe als mit anderen Schnüren erzielen kann, kann ich nicht bestätigen. Eher das Gegenteil. Mit anderen, geflochtenen Schnüren im gleichen Durchmesser kann ich weiter werfen (habe es mit gleicher Rute, gleicher Rolle und gleichem Köder gestestet)

Die Knotenfestigkeit ist OK.

Ist wirklich nicht schlecht das Zeug, aber das Nonplusultra oder das Rad neu erfunden haben die damit nicht.

Schönen Gruß

Paul


----------



## angler1996 (23. August 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*



antonio schrieb:


> nur mal interessenhalber wie hast du die 0,06 gemessen?
> 
> antonio


 
ich Dummer möchte das gleiche wissen|kopfkrat
Gruß A.


----------



## Torsk_SH (23. August 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

Moin!

Hab mir interessehalber auch mal eine 12lb Spule ins letzte Ammipaket gepackt.

Nachmessen kann ich die Schnur nicht, jedoch ist sie augenscheinlich dünner als eine Markengeflochtene mit der angegebenen Tragkraft (z.B. 10lb PP). Diese kommt mit Zugwaage nachgemessen hin und ist mehr als ausreichend für die von mir gefischte Combo. (alte Rocke+Twinpower FC)

Die Oberfläche ist wirklich schön glatt und man hat das Gefühl mehr eine Mono als eine Geflochtene in der Hand zu haben jedoch ohne merkbare Dehnung. Die "Ruhe" beim Einkurbeln hat mir aber schon mal gut gefallen. 

So richtig Probe getestet wird die Schnur erst am Wochenende und in den folgenden Wochen, bei Interesse kann ich dann hier berichten.


----------



## ShangHai (23. August 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> So richtig Probe getestet wird die Schnur erst am Wochenende und in den folgenden Wochen, bei Interesse kann ich dann hier berichten.


 

Hi,
interesse besteht zumindest bei mir, also halte dich nicht zurück deine Erfahrung hier zu posten. Danke im voraus.


----------



## Nolfravel (23. August 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

Ich werde die bei meiner nächsten TWH-Bestellung auch mit reinpacken.

In innovativeren Foren gab es mittlerweile auch schon einige Berichte und dem zu Folge schneidet die Schnur ganz gut ab.

Und die Angaben in D sind mal wieder völlig überzogen, in den Staaten kommen die super hin.



Gruß,

Jan Peter


----------



## 911 (23. August 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

Falls wen die tatsächlichen Durchmesserangaben interessieren:
http://stattenberger.de/xtcommerce/product_info.php?info=p106_Berkley-NanoFil.html
bei den unteren durchmessern müsste ich mal nachschauen. Die tatsächl. Durchmesserangaben auf der Seite sind allerdings auch von Berkley. Aber warum sollten sie irgendwelche zahlen erfinden? die tatsächl. Durchmesser weichen wohl auch immer etwas ab. (sollte sich normalerweise um eine Gauss-Verteilung handeln). Und wenn man sich durchmesser vs. tragkraft anschaut, dann könnte es sich hier durchaus um halbwegs realistische angaben handeln (was man von berkley ja normalerweise nicht gewohnt ist )


----------



## 911 (24. August 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*



antonio schrieb:


> auch diese angaben sind nicht realistisch 0,2 mit fast 13 kg das geht nicht.
> 
> antonio



Sobald die Schnüre da sind werde ich sie nach meinen Möglichkeiten mit No knot testen, was zwar nicht die lineare Zugkraft simuliert, aber trotzdem aussagekräftige Werte liefert (wenn man andere Vergleichsschnüre auf dieselbe Art testet). Auch Spro gibt ja bei seiner 0.20er Snyper 13kg Tragkraft an... Im Endeffekt lügen alle Hersteller, nicht nur bei Geflecht, sondern auch bei Monofilament...


----------



## Franky (24. August 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

Sehe ich das richtig? Die wird von 0,02 über 0,04 bis 0,2 mm angegeben verkauft?


----------



## 911 (24. August 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*



antonio schrieb:


> bei geflochtenen kann man davon ausgehen, daß eine 10 kg(real) tragende schnur irgendwo zwischen 0,27 und 0,3(real) angesiedelt sein dürfte.
> mehr gibt das material nicht her.
> und die schnüre sind nun mal aus dem gleichen material, die sogenannten dyneema-fasern.
> klar wurden diese fasern seit ihrer einführung auch weiter verbessert.
> ...



Hmm... finde das thema schon interessant.
gibt es irgendwelche quellen, die deine aussagen belegen? würd mich mal interessieren...


----------



## 911 (24. August 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*



Franky schrieb:


> Sehe ich das richtig? Die wird von 0,02 über 0,04 bis 0,2 mm angegeben verkauft?



Ja, das siehts du richtig. Kann allerdings nicht ganz nachvollziehen was man mit einer 0,02er-0.06er anfangen soll. Die ist sogar zum feedern zu gering...


----------



## Franky (24. August 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

Mit dem Rechnen scheint man es ja nicht so genau zu nehmen...  Mal sehen, ob ich meine kleine Excel-Tabelle hier reinposten kann - Angaben alle lt. Hersteller...


Pound  I	kg	Dia [Inch]	I  Dia [mm]
1        I  0.453	0.001	        I  0.03
2	  I  0.906	0.002	        I  0.05
3	  I  1.359	0.003	        I  0.08
4	  I  1.812	0.004	        I  0.10
6	  I  2.718	0.005	        I  0.13
8	  I  3.624	0.006	        I  0.15
10	  I  4.53	0.007	        I  0.18
12	  I  5.436	0.008	        I  0.20


Hrmpf - geht  natürlich nicht sonderlich gut, aber mann kann hoffentlich was erkennen...

Ne 5,5 kg-Schnur in 0,20 mm (sofern diese Angaben stimmig sind), finde ich nicht wirklich soooo spektakulär! Aber gut.... Vielleicht sehe ich was nicht, was ich sehen sollte?


----------



## 911 (25. August 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*



antonio schrieb:


> grade die angaben bei geflochtenen sind oft rechnerische(theoretische) werte der hersteller, sowohl was den durchmesser als auch die tragkraft angeht.manche sind auch ganz einfach gelogen.



Bei den Monos ist das leider auch nicht anders. 
keine ahnung, ob die angaben im netz über dyneema genauso übertrieben sind oder nicht, aber wenn sie stimmen, dann wären 12.5 kg Tragkraft bei ner 0.20er möglich... oder hab ich da irgendwo nen krassen Rechenfehler drin?


----------



## 911 (25. August 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

Naja, wenn die Schnur nur aus einer einzigen Dyneema Faser mit  Durchmesser 0.2 mm bestehen würde, müsste eine Tragkraft von ca. 14.1 kg  (wenn man eine Zugkraft von 450kg/mm² und Idealbedingungen voraussetzt)  rauskommen. Keine Ahnung, wieso man das nicht macht, sondern flechtet.  Entweder ist es nicht möglich bzw. zu teuer, solch dicke Fasern zu  produzieren, oder die Fasern wären zu steif oder nicht abriebsfest  genug. Durch die Flechtung geht natürlich durch die geringere Dichte und  die Krümmung der Fasern Tragkraft verloren. Aber ob eine 18er UHMWPE  nicht mehr als 7,63 kg tragen kann, wie Stroft behauptet, muss erst mal  bewiesen werden. Das müsste ja heißen, dass Stroft -wenn sie das schon  behaupten- die "perfekte" Flechtformel hätte. Und da müsste Stroft dann  auch wiederum beweisen, dass keine bessere Flechtformel existiert als  die ihrige. Du meintest vermutlich diesen Artikel hier:  http://www.stroft.de/faq.html#tragkraft
Wenn Stroft schon solche  Zahlen veröffentlicht, dann sollten sie das doch auch bitteschön  vorrechnen und vor allem sollten sie doch auch bitteschön nicht bei  ihren eigenen Schnüren lügen...
Hmmm.... schwierig, schwierig... irgendwie werden die Angler eh nur von Angelindustrie verarscht...


----------



## flor61 (25. August 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

Interessante physikalische Diskussion.

Ich fische seit Jahren die 0,06-WHIPLASH, und es ist mir egal, ob dort nun 5kg oder 10kg Tragkraft draufsteht. 5kg mit Knoten hält die allemal, selbst mit einer Waage getestet. Raufstellen, ziehen bis sie reißt und nebenher gucken, um wieviel man leichter wurde.
Wenn der Preis bei der neuen passt, werde ich die auf alle Fälle testen, und sehen, ob sie das hält was sie verspricht.
Ich vermisse ausserdem die verloren gegangenen Fische, die auf Grund der falschen Angaben vom Hersteller zu beweinen sind.
Falls ich testen werde, werde ich mich hier bzw. entsprechend äußern.

Petri


----------



## 911 (25. August 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

Ja, das hält die "0,06er" definitiv aus. Nur musst du bei der Whiplash 0.05 bis 0.1mm bei der Durchmesserangabe dazurechnen. Deine 0.06er ist also in Wirklichkeit ca. eine 0.12-0.15er. Sicher ist die Tragkraft beim angeln nicht so wichtig, weil die Rollenbremse den Schnurbruch eh verhindert. Aber es gibt Fischereien, z.B. die Wallerfischerei bei denen Tragkräfte enorm wichtig sind! Wenn ich zum SPinnfischen auf Wels in der Donau gehe, dann kann ich mit ner 0.38er Spiderwire Stealth einfach nichts anfangen, weil die (genauso wie die anderen Durchmesser der Stealth) nix trägt. Da kann man nicht mal die Rollenbremse komplett zudrehen, ohne dass die Schnur reisst. mit ner 0.39er Climax dagegen geht das. Dickere Schnüre lassen sich nicht mehr richtig werfen. Sicher... ich kann die Durchmesser der Climax und der Spiderwire nicht nachmessen. vllt. ist die Climax auch dicker, ABER sie hat Tragkraft und die Spiderwire hat keine Tragkraft...


----------



## jens_z (25. August 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*



antonio schrieb:


> ich weiß nicht was du gerechnet hast.
> aber was du bestimmt nicht gerechnet hast, daß bei der flechtung ein größerer durchmesser entsteht als wenn die einzelfasern parallel nebeneinander liegen.
> ebenso gilt diese zugfestigkeit nur bei gestreckten fasern unter optimalen bedingungen(temperatur usw.)
> beim flechten werden die fasern, mal übertrieben gesagt, auch noch geknickt, also noch mal veringerung der tragkraft.
> ...


 

Will nur mal kurz anmerken, dass Nanofil wohl keine Geflochtene ist. Die einzelnen Fasern sollen parallel nebeneinander liegen und miteinander verschweißt sein...
...laut dem (Werbe-)Bericht im Blinker.


----------



## jens_z (25. August 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*



antonio schrieb:


> ob das so ist kann ich nicht beurteilen, aber selbst beim parallelanordnen der fasern gibt es "luftlöcher" zwischen den fasern und die beschichtung tut auch noch was zur durchmessererhöhung bei.
> 
> antonio


 

Da hast du wohl recht.
Wollte dir mit meiner Anmerkung auch keinesfalls widersrechen, sondern nur darauf hinweisen dass es eben keine Geflochtene und auch keine klassische Monofile ist. Somit kann man diese Schnur nur bedingt mit anderen vergleichen. Das Rad werden sie allerdings auch nicht nei erfunden haben...


----------



## 911 (26. August 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*



jens_z schrieb:


> Will nur mal kurz anmerken, dass Nanofil wohl keine Geflochtene ist. Die einzelnen Fasern sollen parallel nebeneinander liegen und miteinander verschweißt sein...
> ...laut dem (Werbe-)Bericht im Blinker.


Bist du dir sicher, dass das in der Blinker ist? Hab die aktuelle Blinker daheim, kann aber den Werbebericht nicht finden...


----------



## grazy04 (26. August 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

steht in der F&F


----------



## Gxldi1976 (26. August 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*



911 schrieb:


> Bist du dir sicher, dass das in der Blinker ist? Hab die aktuelle Blinker daheim, kann aber den Werbebericht nicht finden...




Jo ist ein Werbe-seite damit drin.
Dreh dein Heft mal komplett auf die Rückseite


----------



## 911 (26. August 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*



Goldi1976 schrieb:


> Jo ist ein Werbe-seite damit drin.
> Dreh dein Heft mal komplett auf die Rückseite



Ja, den hab ich auch gesehen. Da steht aber folgendes nicht drin:


> Die einzelnen Fasern sollen parallel nebeneinander liegen und miteinander verschweißt sein...
> ...laut dem (Werbe-)Bericht im Blinker.


----------



## Jamdoumo (26. August 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*



911 schrieb:


> Ja, den hab ich auch gesehen. Da steht aber folgendes nicht drin:


 

Würde doch bedeuten, dass diese Schnur genausso ein Käse ist wie die Fireline Crystal. Die ist auch nicht geflochten sondern eher so wie Zahnseite zusammengepappt. 

Wie ist es denn nun bei der Nanofil?

Geflochten oder nur gematscht?


----------



## 911 (26. August 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*



Jamdoumo schrieb:


> Würde doch bedeuten, dass diese Schnur genausso ein Käse ist wie die Fireline Crystal. Die ist auch nicht geflochten sondern eher so wie Zahnseite zusammengepappt.
> 
> Wie ist es denn nun bei der Nanofil?
> 
> Geflochten oder nur gematscht?


So wie es aussieht sind die Dyneema Faser parallel gelegt und "molekular" miteinander verbunden. So stehts zumindest im Werbeartikel drin...


----------



## randio (26. August 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

Die Schnur ist ganz okay...
Ich fische sie nun seit ein paar Wochen und bin eigentlich zufrieden. Allerdings ist sie um einiges dicker als z.B. die Fireline mit ähnlichen Angaben.
Erogo würde ich sagen "realer".


----------



## randio (26. August 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

Solch dicke Schnüre fische ich nicht von Berkley, das ist mir zu unsicher...

Ich kann das nur auf dünne Schnüre beziehen und da ist die 0,06er Nanofil um einiges dicker, als die 0,06er Fireline.

Die Tragkraftangaben der Fireline waren total überzogen. 
(Teils über 100% im dünnen Bereich)
Entweder macht man dann die Schnur dicker, oder revidiert die Tragkraftangaben. Da Berkley wohl ungern an die Tragkräfte geht, wird die Schnur ungleich dicker gemacht.


----------



## xmxrrxr (26. August 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

Hallo Kollegen,

da ich gerade am überlegen bin die Nanofil mal zu testen, ich mit 0,06 nich nie geangelt gabe, fehlt mir natürlich die Erfahrung in puncto Knotenherstellung etc. Oder verwendet ihr die knot less ?

Danke für Informationen


----------



## fredolf (26. August 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

Hallo
Berkley ist die Firma, die in Punkto Schnurdurchmesser von allen Anbietern am meisstem bescheisst!!! 
Nehmt mal eine Mikrometerschraube und messt mal die 100dertstel von allen möglichen Herstellern und Ihr werdet in Sachen Berkley staunen...


----------



## fredolf (26. August 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

Naa, musst sie ja nicht zuquetschen - solange drehen bis man den ersten richtigen Wiederstand spürt.
Da wird aus einer 0,25 eine 0,36, aus einer 0,17 eine 0,22 usw. usw. (Fireline)
Und Berkley hat dann natürlich sooooo eine tolle Tragkraft.
Egal ob Mono oder Geflochten oder Fluocarbon.


----------



## jens_z (26. August 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*



911 schrieb:


> Bist du dir sicher, dass das in der Blinker ist? Hab die aktuelle Blinker daheim, kann aber den Werbebericht nicht finden...


 
Ja bin ich!

Ausgabe 8/2011 Seite 34 & 35.

Biddeschöööön........


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. August 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*



> Ne 5,5 kg-Schnur in 0,20 mm (sofern diese Angaben stimmig sind), finde ich nicht wirklich soooo spektakulär! Aber gut.... Vielleicht sehe ich was nicht, was ich sehen sollte?


Auf der deutschen Packung ist die Tragkraft der 20er mit über 12 Kilo angegeben............

Dass man Herstellerangaben bezüglich Durchmesser und Tragkraft nicht unbedingt ernst oder als Fakt oder gar zugesicherte Produkteigenschaft nehmen solllte ist ja nun nix Neues und gilt nicht nur für Pure Fishing..

Shimano, Spro und Pure Fishing hatten heute Regionalmesse für Händler in Heilbronn, da konnt ich mir die Schnur angucken.

Macht keinen schlechten Eindruck, mal abwarten,  wann die ersten Infos aus der Praxis hier eintrudeln..


----------



## Torsk_SH (27. August 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

Moin!

So die ersten paar Stunden Praxistest sind vergangen.

Die angenehme Eigenschaft der Schnur das sie sehr leise durch die Ringe läuft hat sich mit mit fortschreitender Angelei immer weiter bestätigt.
Die Schnur läuft wirklich schön und sauber durch die Ringe und druch den geringeren Durchmesser lässt sich der Köder sehr schön präsentieren. Auch ist die Wasseraufnahme durch die Versiegelung sehr gering.

So vom ersten Gefühl her muss ich meinen Vorschreibern leider wiedersprechen. Zwar wurde wegen der noch fehlenden Einfischung noch kein genauer Wurftest gemacht aber so das erste Gefühl ist schon mal positiv.

Der erste Biss wurde sehr sauber vermittelt, welchen ich jedoch aufgrund der falsch eingestellten Bremse nur in einen sehr kurzen Drill mit anschließendem Longlinerelease verwandeln konnte. Ja ja da sollte man schon drauf achten wenn man die Spule wechselt... #q

Whatever, der Hecht war eh nicht groß und hauptsächlich ging es ja darum einen Eindruck von der neuen Leine zu bekommen.

Im laufe des Tages gesellten sich noch ein paar Barsche und Hechtlein dazu, welche ich aber aufgrund der geringen Größe lieber schnell wieder zur Mama geschickt habe und Ihnen somit das Fotoshooting ersparen habe.

Unterm Strich bin ich erst mal ganz angetan von der Schnur, wenn sie denn Ihre Versiegelung auch auf lange Sicht behalten kann und nicht wie Ihre Oma die Fireline nach und nach die Fasern ausstrecken wird. Schaun ma mal... #h


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. August 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

Sehr interessant, Kai.#6

Wenn die dauerhaft versiegelt bleibt, teste ich die auch mal.

Schreib mal in einige Wochen, nach mehreren Ausflügen nochmal wie sich macht, bitte.|wavey:


----------



## Torsk_SH (27. August 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

Geht klar #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. August 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

Kannst Du auch mal versuchen die Tragkraft zu testen?

Franky hatte das ja schon angemerkt, da hab ich gegoogelt und es ist schon interessant, dass bei einem Durchmesser von 0,008 inches (ungefähr 0,20 mm) von Berkley selber die Tragkraft mit 12 Pound (englische Pfund) angegeben wird, und nicht mit 12 Kilo wie hier in Deutschland:
http://www.berkley-fishing.com/products/line/uni-filament/nanofil


----------



## Torsk_SH (27. August 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

Ich hatte ja schon geschrieben das es die 12lb Version ist und das auch so hin kommt.

Auf diese dusseligen Euroangaben achte ich schon gar nicht mehr...


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. August 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

Weil ich heute halt die deutsche Packung in der Hand hatte mit 12 Kilo bei 0,20mm  - da werd ich dann mal anfragen deswegen bei denen.
Danke..


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. August 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

Ja frag mal wer da die Angaben umrechnet nach: 1 Pound = 1 Kilo.:m


----------



## Torsk_SH (27. August 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

Die Leute wollen es doch nicht anders, einer Schnur mit korrekten Angaben würde ich bei uns keine guten Verkaufszahlen prognostizieren.

Ist doch wie bei den Autos, wenn da im Prospekt nicht mindestens einen Liter untertrieben wird kauft die Karre keiner...


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. August 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

6 statt 12 Liter Verbrauch wär aber schon derb, zumal da wenigstens ein Vergleich gegeben ist, da der Verbauch bei allen gleich nach festgelegter Norm ermittelt wird.

Die Schnurhersteller würfeln da wohl eher....


----------



## Torsk_SH (27. August 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

Wohl mehr die Euro Vertriebler, aber im Grunde genommen wird das mit den Würfeln wohl hin kommen


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. August 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

Hab grade nach Power Pro gegoogelt, scheint tatsächlich ähnlich "präzise" zu sein mit den Angaben der europäischen Vertriebe.
Werd ich dann halt mal auch Shimano dazu anschreiben und nicht nur Pure Fishing.


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. August 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

|supergri|supergri

Ausrede . . .#6


----------



## Torsk_SH (27. August 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

Mach das Tom, bringen wird das aber eh nichts. 

So lange die Masse Ihre Schnurstärke noch an den zu erwartenden 
Fischen misse (10KG Fisch = 10KG Tragkraftangabe) werden die Schnurhersteller
das so beibehalten.

Mit ganz viel Optimismus könnte man das sogar noch positiv für die Eurovertriebler auslegen!
Ist doch nett das sie Ihren Kunden die Leine verkaufen die sie wirklich benötigen und nicht ein Seil das wirklich die erwartete Tragkraft und somit auch Dicke hat....


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. August 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*



> Mit ganz viel Optimismus könnte man das sogar noch positiv für die Eurovertriebler auslegen!
> Ist doch nett das sie Ihren Kunden die Leine verkaufen die sie wirklich benötigen und nicht ein Seil das wirklich die erwartete Tragkraft und somit auch Dicke hat


Klasse!!
:m:m:m:m:m


----------



## Sensitivfischer (28. August 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Die Leute wollen es doch nicht anders, einer Schnur mit korrekten Angaben würde ich bei uns keine guten Verkaufszahlen prognostizieren....



Wieso, wenn alle nur noch konsequent, die richtigen Angaben machen würden, dann gäbe es auf dem Markt nichts anderes mehr und die Leute wären auf dem Boden der Tatsachen, so wie es gehört.


----------



## 911 (29. August 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*



jens_z schrieb:


> Ja bin ich!
> 
> Ausgabe 8/2011 Seite 34 & 35.
> 
> Biddeschöööön........



Ok. Das ist aber nicht die aktuelle Blinker. Gibt ja schon seit ein paar Tagen 9/2011...


----------



## ayron (29. August 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Die Leute wollen es doch nicht anders, einer Schnur mit korrekten Angaben würde ich bei uns keine guten Verkaufszahlen prognostizieren.



Ja und ich weiß auch warum:q

Weil sich dann jeder in die Hose *******n würde, dass einem alles abreißt.....
Das zusammenspiel von Rute Rolle Schnur und Vorfach haben die Meisten noch nicht begriffen#c

Man liest leider Täglich von Abrissen und Rutenbrüchen......

Aber kein Wunder, wenn man sich ne 35er und ne 4000er Rolle an ne Rute knallt und dann die Bremse voll zuknallt.

Abriss, wenn das Vorfach nicht auch 35er hat oder Rutenbruch wenns 0.35 hat.

Ich pers. habe die ganze Sache hinter mir gelassen, von wegen ich brauch Dicke Schnur und Große Rollen.

Fische auf Barsch Zander und Rapfen mit 12er Geflecht und ner 22er mono als Vorfach geknotet. Real wirds vill 2,5-3 kg Tragkraft haben.
Aber macht man ne Zugprobe über die Rute(10-40 oder 5-25), dann merkt man schnell das reicht.
Verloren hab ich auch noch keinen Fisch.....nen Rapfen nimmt mal nen Paar Meter, aber Genau das macht doch das Angeln aus?!

Also leute Klemmt mal euren Köder unter nen Baum und zieht solange ihr euch traut.....oder löst mal nen Hänger über die rute....aber nur wenn ihr sie danach nicht mehr benutzen wollt.


Noch ein wort zu Crystal, die fühlt sich echt Grausam an|wavey:


----------



## Fletscher81 (29. August 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

Ich muss ayron in seiner Meinung bestätigen. Auch ich fische mit den dünnsten Geflochtenen die ich finden kann. Entweder ne 12er Spiderwire Ultracast oder ne 6er Whiplash. Diese Schnüre sind von ihrer Tragkraft her, mit Außnahme eines großen Welses, allem gewachsen, was bei uns in heimischen Gewässern so rumschwimmt! 
Die Zugkraft die man mit einer Spinnrute aufbringen kann wird nie die 4-5kg überschreiten!
Das man Hänger, insbesondere mit Geflochtener nicht über die Rute löst, versteht sich glaub ich von selbst. Ich jedenfalls möchte meine relativ teuren Gerätschaften nicht bis ans Limit belasten um einen Köder für ein paar Euro zu retten!
Des weiteren verwende ich, wie ayron auch, grundsetztlich ein monofiles Vorfach, dessen Tragkraft unterhalb der Geflochtenen liegt. Dieses dient einzig und allein als Sollbruchstelle für den Fall eines Hängers und, falls ich grundnah fische, als Schutz gegen Abrieb. Monofile sind Geflochtenen in diesem Punkt ja bekanntlich überlegen.
Das oftmals gebrachte Argument, dass gerade Fluocarbon unter Wasser nahezu unsichtbar ist, kann ich persönlich erfahrungsgemäß kaum nachvollziehen. Ich fische überwiegend an einer sehr klaren Trinkwassertalsperre auf Seeforelle, Barsch und Zander. Dabei ist es vorgekommen, dass ich meine Vorfachmaterialien zu Hause vergessen hatte. Also fischte ich eine *orange* Whiplash einfach durchgehend. Nachdem ich an diesem Tag 3 schöne Seeforellen erbeuten konnte, experementierte ich noch öfters damit und mein Fangerfolg hat nicht darunter gelitten! 
M.f.G. Fletscher


----------



## Franky (29. August 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*



antonio schrieb:


> auf die antwort/ausrede bin ich mal gespannt.
> 
> antonio



Nun, ich will Tom nichts vorwegnehmen, aber hatte meinerseits Kontakt mit Berkley aufgenommen, da ich diese Unterschiede auch bei der Big Game (mono) und Fireline bemerkte. Bei der Big Game hauptsächlich, da ich eine Spule von "drüben" in 0,31 mm habe und einer von hier - und beide Angaben weichen deutlich voneinander ab.
Man begründete mir gegenüber das anhand "unterschiedlicher Messverfahren", die Angaben für Deutschland wären korrekt, wie auch "von der EFFTA bestätigt"....


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. August 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

Hat denn die Ami-Spule auch das EFFTA Siegel?


----------



## Franky (29. August 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

Nein, hat sie nicht. Aber die Werte für die USA liegen in Sachen Tragkraft deutlich unter den deutschen (Ausnahme ist da der Durchmesser 0,76/0,78 mm mit 60 lbs. Test) - mitunter um 50% bei der Angabe in kg.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (29. August 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*



antonio schrieb:


> sorry aber was hat das noch mit qualität zu tun wenn ich ne 10er haben will und bekomm ne 30er oder wenn ich ne bestimmte tragkraft kaufe und die schnur hat diese aber nicht.
> man kann eben heutzutage nicht sagen produkt x ist von hersteller y , also ist das produkt gut.
> jeder hersteller hat auch mal übertrieben gesagt müll im sortiment.
> und zu der schnur nach der hier gefragt wurde wirds eben noch keine einschätzungen geben können, wenn sie neu und hier noch nicht auf dem markt ist.
> ...



Genau, was ich aber sagen kann ict folgendes: ICH habe bereits im Laden einige Meter der 0,08ér Nanofil liegen und habe ein paar Test gemacht (Knoten, Abrieb, "steifheit" ect) und meine Meinung wurde noch bekräftigt:

FÜR MICH KEINE BERKLEY SCHNÜRE !!!!!!!!!!

Es gibt 1000é Marken (komischerweise aber nur 5 oder 6 Hersteller) die im "Mittelwasser" mitschwimmen aber nur 3 oder 4 Topschnüre!!!
ICH habe meine Schnur bereits seit einigen Jahren gefunden, jeder andere sollte dieses ebenfalls versuchen (die FÜR IHN beste Schnur zu finden) um seine Zeit am Wasser angemessen zu nutzen und sich nicht über "Plünnschnüre" ärgern zu müssen!!!


TESTED was das zeug hält, dann findet ihr auch "eure" schnur!!!

Mirco


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. August 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*



Franky schrieb:


> Nein, hat sie nicht. *Aber die Werte für die USA liegen in Sachen Tragkraft deutlich unter den deutschen* (Ausnahme ist da der Durchmesser 0,76/0,78 mm mit 60 lbs. Test) - mitunter um 50% bei der Angabe in kg.



Das ist mir bekannt.|supergri

Nur die Aussage(-rede?), dass es unterschiedlichen Messverfahren liegt, ist doch wohl großer Käse.

Wenn man auch jedesmal eine andere Waage nimmt oder die Zugkraft sonstwie testet, kann man damit die Abweichung nicht erklären.#t


----------



## ayron (29. August 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

Doch hier in deutschland bindet Jeppeto Pinoccio die Schnur um die Nase und die Frimen schauen dann wie lange Pinoccio lügen kann bis die Schnur reißt.....#


Das wird dann auf die Tragkraft umgerechnet


----------



## Franky (29. August 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

Sodele... Vielleicht bringt das jetzt ein wenig Licht ins Dunkel, was die Abweichungen betrifft. Es gibt "drüben" eine "Class"-Angabe für die "Pound Test" - das ist eine "garantierte" Tragkraft innerhalb einer "Klasse", die hauptsächlich für Wettkämpfe bestimmt ist und an die IGFA-Schnurklassen gekoppelt ist. Die tatsächliche Tragkraft liegt meistens höher. Abweichungen bis zu 50% haben wir hier festgestellt, 20 - 40% werden hier aufgezeigt:
http://www.sportscomet.com/Water-Sports/231397.htm

Das kommt auch in etwa mit meiner Beobachtung hin, denn je dicker, desto geringer nachher die Abweichungen.

Besonders deutlich sieht man das anhand der Angaben für die TUF-Line:
http://www.tuf-line.com/products_TUF-Lines_1.html
Bei der dünnsten Variante ist die angebene tatsächliche Bruchlast mehr als doppelt so hoch wie die "garantierte" (133%). Bis auf kleine Ausnahmen wird mit steigendem Durchmesser die relative Abweichung immer geringer.
Ein Grund dafür ist, dass häufig der Palomar-Knoten als Basis für die Bestimmung der "rated Pound Test" genommen wird. 

Aber hier sind die Angaben von Hersteller zu Hersteller verschieden. PowerPro scheint da eine Ausnahme zu bilden, da sie offenbar als "Pound Test" die tatsächliche Tragkraft angeben. Oder aber, die tatsächliche Tragkraft liegt noch darüber - was mich nicht wundern würde, denn die zu zerreissen ist wirklich sauschwer! Wirklich vergleichen lässt sich das nicht, und ich bin auf einige Threads gestoßen, die sich genau darüber auslassen. Kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor.... :q:q:q

Ich vermute mal, dass man "drüben" bei der Tragkraftangabe genauso vor realistischen Werten zurückschreckt, wie hier vor den tatsächlichen Durchmessern...  So erlaubt man, mit immer "kleineren" Klassen immer "dickere" Fische zu fangen, die aber im Zweifel eine Klasse höher anzusiedeln wären..... Aber das ist reine Spekulation!


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. August 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

Also hüben wie drüben alles Lug unt Trug.. ;-)


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. August 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

Danke Franky.#6

Also bei uns Übertreibung und dort Untertreibung.

Ist ja auch einfacher in einer z.B. 5lbs Schnurklasse einen Weltrekord aufzustellen wenn die Schnur 10lbs trägt.:m


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. August 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*



antonio schrieb:


> nur wenn ich dort ne schnur kaufe dann trägt sie auch was drauf steht, das ist mir zehn mal lieber als andersherum, also wie bei uns.




Schon.
Nur der Grund ist natürlich bedenklich. Es geht immerhin um Weltrekorde in Tragkraftklassen.#t


----------



## Franky (29. August 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

@ Toni:
Schon richtig... 
Wer aber sich darauf verlässt und sein Gerät zusammenstellt, kann "böse" Überraschungen erleben - gerade bei Light-Tackle...
Aber die Angaben, was Aktion bzw. Wurfgewicht der Blanks angeht, sind ja auch mitunter "erstunken und erlogen"  . Ich habe bereits beide Extreme erleben dürfen: mit einer 40 g Spinnrute problemlos 80 g Pilker "Vollgas" schmeissen können und andersherum mit einer 120 g Pilke bereits bei 70 - 80 g "Ermüdungsscheinungen" erleben müssen.
Aber das ist ein anderes Thema....
Warten wir also mal ab, was die Nanofil können kann - ich habe leider noch keine "Schnurprobe" in der hand halten können/dürfen. Vielleicht fahre ich ja mal kurz nach Gelnhausen - hab ja auch noch 'nen Gutschein für Möbel Höffner.... :q


----------



## Torsk_SH (3. September 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

*Teil I*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> So die ersten paar Stunden Praxistest sind vergangen.
> 
> ...



*Teil II*

und weiter gehts |wavey:

Heute konnte ich die Schnur mal auf Ihre Haltbarkeit testen.

Zanderangeln im Hamburger Hafen stand an was wegen der schroffen Uferböschungen eine ziemliche Belastung für das Material darstellt.

Gefischt wurde mit 1 Meter Monovorfach was jedoch nicht ganz verhindert das die ersten paar Meter der Hauptschnur auch mal mit einem Stein Bekanntschaft machen.

Dieser Belastung hat die Versiegelung nicht stand gehalten was die Schnur deutlich rauer machte welches auch deutlich am Klang zu hören war. Gehalten hat die Schnur trotzdem und bei Abrissen ist immer das Vorfach zuerst drauf gegangen.

Trotzdem musste ich heute Abend die ersten 2-3 Meter entfernen.

Unterm Strich war dieses Ergebnis nicht wirklich überraschend. Selbst an einem robusten Mono/FC-Vorfach geht so ein Tag nicht spurlos vorbei, weshalb ich mir hier auch keine Wunder von der Nanofil erwartet habe.

Ergebnis waren übrigens ein Zander(62), 4 Barsche ü40 und etliche gerissene Weißfische. Letzteres bleibt bei den hervorragenden Beständen leider nicht aus. #t


----------



## ulf (4. September 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

Hallo

Jetzt habe ich mich wegen einer Werbung für die Nanofil durch den ganzen Thread gelesen. Von 91 Beiträgen sind wenn es hoch kommt mal 5 (in Worten fünf), die sich mit der Frage des TOs beschäftigen. Im Rest  wir über die allseits bekannten Beschißangaben schwabuliert. 
Im Winter, wenn die meisten langsam an Entzugserscheinung zu leiden anfangen, könnte ich das ja noch verstehen, aber zur Zeit ist es doch am Wasser super .
Ich wäre für weiter Infos zur Nanofil echt dankbar.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Barsch1987 (5. September 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

Ich auch, vorallem interessiert mich ob die Nanofil Schnur wirklich einer guten, herkömmlichen geflochtenen vorzuziehen ist.


----------



## marco333 (5. September 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

also die nanofil kostet wirklich nicht die welt. einfach mal 100m holen und sich selber eine meinung bilden


----------



## ulf (5. September 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*



marco333 schrieb:


> also die nanofil kostet wirklich nicht die welt. einfach mal 100m holen und sich selber eine meinung bilden


Hallo

Ab welcher Preisgrenze wäre denn ein Meinungsaustausch über ein Forum genehm  |rolleyes ?

Gruß Ulf


----------



## marco333 (5. September 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

ja mein gott was sind jetzt 11 euro/100m. klar kannst du dir so viele meinungen einholen wie du willst aber die schurr gibt es seid grad mal einer woche offiziel zu kaufen. richtige erfahrungsberichte kann man auch erst nächstes jahr ernst nehmen. alles andere ist nur daher geschwätzt


----------



## ulf (5. September 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

Hallo marco333

Jetzt hast Du deinen Beitragszähler zwar um zwei erhöht, aber zum Thema immernoch absolut gar nix beigetragen. Wenn Du der Meinung bist unter 11 Euro dürfte man hier gar nichts fragen, dann eröffne doch dazu einfach einen Thread mit diesem Thema. 

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Kuno0815 (5. September 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

Weiß jemand zufällig ob die Shopkette Fishermans Partner die Berkley Nanofil im Program hat?


----------



## 911 (5. September 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*



baunzer schrieb:


> hallo leude,
> 
> wollte mal wissen, ob von euch schon jemand Erfahrung mit der Schnur  Nanofil von Berkley machen konnte? Mir gehts vor allem um Tragkraft,  Oberfläche, Rundheit, Knotenfestigkeit. Wäre schon hier ein paar Infos  zu bekommen.
> 
> Gruß Baunzer



Back to the topic. Heut sind die ersten 1800m Spulen in 0,15 und 0,10 eingetroffen.

Durchmesser:
getestet  habe ich bis jetzt nur die 0,15er. im Vergleich zu einer 0,12 Fireline,  weil der Durchmesser der 0,15er Nanofil zwischen dem der 0,10er und  0,12er Fireline liegt. Die 0,12er Fireline ist vom gefühl her schon  dicker als die 0,15er Nanofil

Tragkraft:
- an einem  handelsüblichen No Knot Verbinder mit 7 Windungen: 5.5 kg, bei 5.75 kg  knallte es, die 0,12er Fireline hatte die gleiche Tragkraft, ist aber  wie schon erwähnt dicker als die Nano.
- mit dem von Bekley empfohlenen Nanofil-Knoten: 4.5 kg

Oberfläche:
fühlt sich rau an, ähnelt sehr der Fireline, nur die Verdrillung ist nicht vorhanden, nicht so glatt wie eine Monofile

Rundheit: 
kann  man schon als sehr rund bezeichnen, fährt man mit nicht allzu viel  druck über scharfe Kanten, z.B. einer Schere so wird die Schnur platt  und bleibt auch so, man kann dann auch die Dyneema-Fasern sehen

mein  Fazit: eine Weiterentwicklung der Fireline, bei geringerem Durchmesser  hat die Nanofil merklich mehr Tragkraft, aber was man mit den  Durchmessern unter 0,10 anfangen soll, weiss ich auch nicht wirklich. Da  braucht man dann wohl schon Gewässer ohne Hindernisse...


----------



## Franky (6. September 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

Auch ich erhöhe meinen bescheidenen Beitragszähler mal eben um eins... :q 300 m 12er Nanofil sind eben erbuchtelt! Ich bin jespannt wien Flizzebogn, wie sich das Zeugs macht - meine "Anfänge" machte ja das "Pendant" der Fireline.
Ich hoffe also in Kürze auch etwas zum Thema beitragen zu können... :q


----------



## Aurikus (6. September 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*



baunzer schrieb:


> hallo leude,
> 
> wollte mal wissen, ob von euch schon jemand Erfahrung mit der Schnur Nanofil von Berkley machen konnte? Mir gehts vor allem um Tragkraft, Oberfläche, Rundheit, Knotenfestigkeit. Wäre schon hier ein paar Infos zu bekommen.
> 
> Gruß Baunzer


 
in der Fisch&Fang-Ausgabe -Sept09- steht ein schöner Bericht über die "Nanofil". Diese Schnur soll laut der Redaktion weniger Abrieb haben weiter fliegen und bei geringerem Durchmesser auch eine sehr hohe Tragkraft haben. Vieleicht hilft dir diese Seite weiter: www.de.purefishing.com 

Gruß Aurikus


----------



## erT (6. September 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

Wie ist die Farbe zu deuten? Ist Nebeltransparent wirklich eher durchsichtig, oder schon als weiß zu erkennen?
Gibt es schon andere Farben hier zu kaufen?


----------



## Torsk_SH (6. September 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

Die Schnur ist weiß, siehe auch mein Bild.


----------



## perikles (6. September 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

Servus,
mein kurz statement:
zu den berkley schnüren: einfach die amerikanischen angaben in europäische maßeinheiten umrechnen, so gibts eigentlich nie probleme, und das erstaunen und gejammere über die lügnerei kann man sich so auch sparen, 

z.B die wiplash: 0,06mm deutsche schnur sind 0,06 inch keine mm, was kommt dabei raus, wenn man es umrechnet?
0,15mm, kommt doch ziemlich genau hin? 
gewicht: deutsche angabe 10,6kg, realer zugtest: ca 5kg, da wurde lb mit kg vertauscht, wenn man diese kleine regel bei berkley und diversen amerikanischen schnüren beachtet gibt es keine entäuschung, 
ich verstehe nicht,warum die leute jammern und hetzen nicht ein bisserl selbst nachdenken , und die schnüre testen und mit den ganzen infos erkennen was sache ist, 
übrigens: diesen regel stimmt auch bei der fireline crystal, berkley ultra sensi thin und der spiderwire xxx mono, und wird auch bei der nanofil so sein:
beispiel nanofil: 5 lb sind ca 2,5kg,
durchmesser amerikanisch 0,005 sind 0,12mm
das kann doch alles nicht so schwer sein^^ oder? leider kann ich die realen durchmesser angaben, nicht bestätigen, aber zumindestens weiss ich, das es keine 0,06mm geflochtene mit 10 kg gibt

ich habs irgendwo vorher gelesen, das ein user sich wundert, warum der deutsche 0815angler so übermässig dicke schnüre propagiert, sind den schnüre von 7-20kg notwenig? ich fische eine 5lb power pro auf der spinne, wenn ich mir vorstelle wieviel power bei einer schnur von 2,5kg steckt, dann denke ich mir, für was brauche ich eigentlich eine dicke schnur?
sind das alles leute die den gebrauch der bremse nicht kennen? oder gehts nur darum den abrieb oder die kosten einer neuen schnur zu minimieren, bzw. das man besser hänger lösen kann?
also, wo ist das problem,für 13 euro eine neue 100m schnur (geflochtene) auszugeben, und das jedes jahr? dann könnte man sich das geheule auch über den abrieb bei geflochtenen schnüren sparen, eine schnur ist ein gebrauchsgegenstand, der auch unter verschleisserscheinungen leiden kann, warum jammert man dann, wenn eine schnur ausfranst? verstehe den deutschen angler irgendwie gar nicht, wenn er teure köder (wobbler) von illex und co, desöfteren bei hängern verliert, dann sollte man doch auch die gage in der tasche haben, sich jedes jahr eine neue geflochtene zu kaufen, sorry ist mei meinung:vik:

ich habe vor einigen jahren in gewissen themen(beiträgen), genau das selbe geschrieben, es erstaunt mich immer wieder, wie sehr diese alten gedankengänge von dicker schnur und hoher tragkraft für den deutschen angler so wichtig sind, die reale praxis zeigt doch, das die hohen tragkräfte der schnüre gar nicht mehr ausgereizt werden im drill, es sei denn ich bin ein metzger und ziehe den fisch wie ein sack aus dem wasser, ob das wirklich spass macht , ist eine andere frage,
als ausnahme lasse ich nur gelten, wenn das gewässer viele hindernisse hat, und man den fisch nicht drillen kann, dann muss man den kerl rausziehen, auch mit einer dicken geflochtenen schnur und groben gerät

sind alles gedankengänge meiner wenigkeit, jeder kanns so halten wie er will, und auch fischen wie er will, 

petri heil


----------



## KVP (6. September 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

Super,das hat hoffenlich mal gesessen und regt zum nachdenken an.|good:


----------



## 911 (6. September 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*



perikles schrieb:


> das die hohen  tragkräfte der schnüre gar nicht mehr ausgereizt werden im drill, es sei  denn ich bin ein metzger und ziehe den fisch wie ein sack aus dem  wasser, ob das wirklich spass macht , ist eine andere frage,
> petri heil



genau so fischt man auf wels, dicke Schnur, Bremse komplett zu und los gehts. Andernfalls kannst du bei nem 2m+ wohl gleich abschneiden... ok, das ist jetz aber ein anderes Thema, weil die Nanofil nicht in dickeren Durchmessern erhältlich ist.


----------



## perikles (6. September 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

beim welsangeln auf ü-2m fische sehe ich das noch ein^^ so ähnlich habe ich es ja hingeschrieben, aber welcher normale angler, fischt auf diese fische gezielt, oder hat sie als beifang?


----------



## Franky (7. September 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*



perikles schrieb:


> Servus,
> mein kurz statement:
> zu den berkley schnüren: einfach die amerikanischen angaben in europäische maßeinheiten umrechnen, so gibts eigentlich nie probleme, und das erstaunen und gejammere über die lügnerei kann man sich so auch sparen,



Wäre schön, wenn es so einfach wäre. Ich habe das anhand einiger Hersteller ja schon überprüft gehabt und mit Walkos "Schnurtest" abgeglichen. Die angegebenen Tragkräfte sind linear und passen auch einigermaßen zum Ergebnis.



> z.B die wiplash: 0,06mm deutsche schnur sind 0,06 inch keine mm, was kommt dabei raus, wenn man es umrechnet?
> 0,15mm, kommt doch ziemlich genau hin?
> gewicht: deutsche angabe 10,6kg, realer zugtest: ca 5kg, da wurde lb mit kg vertauscht, wenn man diese kleine regel bei berkley und diversen amerikanischen schnüren beachtet gibt es keine entäuschung,



0,06" sind keine 0,15 mm, sondern 1,5 mm...
Dieser Rechnung nach wäre die 24er Whiplash ca 7 mm dick und würde dabei ca. 21 kg tragen. Auch wenn ich diese Schnur am allerwenigsten mag - ein wenig mehr traue ich ihr schon zu 




> ich verstehe nicht,warum die leute jammern und hetzen nicht ein bisserl selbst nachdenken , und die schnüre testen und mit den ganzen infos erkennen was sache ist,
> übrigens: diesen regel stimmt auch bei der fireline crystal, berkley ultra sensi thin und der spiderwire xxx mono, und wird auch bei der nanofil so sein:
> beispiel nanofil: 5 lb sind ca 2,5kg,
> durchmesser amerikanisch 0,005 sind 0,12mm
> das kann doch alles nicht so schwer sein^^ oder? leider kann ich die realen durchmesser angaben, nicht bestätigen, aber zumindestens weiss ich, das es keine 0,06mm geflochtene mit 10 kg gibt



Hier wiederum mag es bei der Trilene Sensi (un)thin mit der Tragkraftangabe hinkommen - nichtsdestotrotz ist das ein nahezu unfischbarer steifer Draht. 
Bei der Nanofil bin ich mal gespannt, wie sich die 12er anfassen wird. Die soll um 7 kg tragen, was hinkommenkönnenmag... Fraglich, wie "dick" die tatsächlich ist!



> ich habs irgendwo vorher gelesen, das ein user sich wundert, warum der deutsche 0815angler so übermässig dicke schnüre propagiert, sind den schnüre von 7-20kg notwenig? ich fische eine 5lb power pro auf der spinne, wenn ich mir vorstelle wieviel power bei einer schnur von 2,5kg steckt, dann denke ich mir, für was brauche ich eigentlich eine dicke schnur?



Ich will keine Haare spalten, aber da ich die PowerPro einigermaßen kenne, wundere ich mich gerade über eine 5-Pfund-Schnur...  Die dünnste, die ich finden kann, hat 6,5 lbs.... Bitte nicht böse sein.
Mit der übertrieben hohen Tragkraft, die von vielen bevorzugt wird, muss ich Dir uneingeschränkt recht geben. In den meisten Fällen rächt sich das auch in Form von Rutenbrüchen. Nicht nur in Norwegen, wo der dicke Tampen von 40 kg aufwärts selbst eine 50 Pfund Bootsrute knackt, oder am Main, wo die 40 g Spinnrute von einer 23er PowerPro beim Hängerlösen zerborsten wird. (mit der 23er PowerPro bin ich in Norwegen an einer 30 Pfund Rute unterwegs)... Kommentar des Anglers: scheiss Rute! Achja - den SChnurfangbügel hat es auch leicht verbogen... Weiterer Kommentar: scheiss Rolle!




> sind das alles leute die den gebrauch der bremse nicht kennen? oder gehts nur darum den abrieb oder die kosten einer neuen schnur zu minimieren, bzw. das man besser hänger lösen kann?
> also, wo ist das problem,für 13 euro eine neue 100m schnur (geflochtene) auszugeben, und das jedes jahr? dann könnte man sich das geheule auch über den abrieb bei geflochtenen schnüren sparen, eine schnur ist ein gebrauchsgegenstand, der auch unter verschleisserscheinungen leiden kann, warum jammert man dann, wenn eine schnur ausfranst? verstehe den deutschen angler irgendwie gar nicht, wenn er teure köder (wobbler) von illex und co, desöfteren bei hängern verliert, dann sollte man doch auch die gage in der tasche haben, sich jedes jahr eine neue geflochtene zu kaufen, sorry ist mei meinung:vik:



Stehste nicht mit alleine da! Schnur ist die Verbindung von mir zu Fisch - und der muss ich vertrauen können. Die wird ausgetauscht, wenn kaputt - von daher auch eher als "Verbrauchsmaterial" anzusehen.

Als "dummer Angler", der ich nunmal bin, wünsche ich mir aber trotzdem Angaben der Hersteller, denen ich (einigermaßen) Vertrauen kann. Ich bin mit metrischen Angaben aufgewachsen und mit zölligen durchaus vertraut. Aber ich meine, dass auf hiesig angebotene Artikel auch - Toleranzen mal aussen vor gelassen - "richtige" Angaben draufgehören. Hat mit nachrechnen (was sich im Nachhinein nicht als 100% korrekt erweist ) nix zu tun.

Alles andere ist schon gesagt: ausprobieren, Urteil bilden und dann im Zweifel in die Tonne treten!

PS: die Whiplash ist offenbar nihct für den amerikanischen Markt gedacht, sondern nur Europa/Asien/Australien zu finden. Die angegebenen Tragkräfte stimmen jeweils (umgerechnet) ziemlich überein

PPS: der hier angegebene Durchmesser geflochtener Schnüre ergibt sich zumeist/oftmals "rechnerisch" auf Basis der verwendeten Einzelfäden. Offenbar nicht unzulässig, aber verdammt verwirrend...


----------



## perikles (7. September 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

merci für den antwort post, und böse werd ich nie bei kompetenten antworten^^:
natürlich sind 0,06 inch 1,5mm, wenn du um den faktor 10 runter gehst sind es 0,15mm, was an die reale durchmesserzahl rankommt, sorry, das habe ich nicht dazu geschrieben^^ und nach den amerikansichen geflochtenen schnüren, irgenwie logisch, wahrscheinlich war das ein werbegag, 0,06mm tzzzzzzzz, die power pro  aus den staaten, weisen bei 0,006inch/0,15mm eine tragkraft von 5 kg auf, deswegen meine sichtweise und erklärung, hätte es noch detailierter aufzeigen müssen^^ dann wäre es aber noch länger geworden^^ 

nanofil
7kg bei 0,12mm sind unreal^^ nimmst du hingegen 7 lb kommt man schon eher hin, bin mir sicher das bei einem zugtest die schnur bei 3,5kg reißt,

zur power pro: in den staaten gibt es die 5 lb schnur, in deutschland nicht? sorry das wusste ich nicht, wenn du auf die power pro seite gehst, siehst du die angaben,
http://www.powerpro.com/publish/con...wer_pro_v2/products/powerpro_super_lines.html

zur verwirung: wahrscheinlich alles marketing und PR taktiken um die angler zum kauf zu bewegen, 
ein lustiges beispiel:
hier das europäische werbevideo: beachte die angaben^^
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3NEv0E4Igyk

so und jetzt das amerikansiche video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9-FT7t7teMw
und die angaben der berkley seite
http://www.berkley-fishing.com/products/line/uni-filament/nanofil

fällt euch was auf? im vergleich zu den europäischen angaben?


----------



## Koalabaer (7. September 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*



perikles schrieb:


> natürlich sind 0,06 inch 1,5mm, wenn du um den faktor 10 runter gehst sind es 0,15mm, was an die reale durchmesserzahl rankommt,



Das muß ein sterblicher bei der Umrechnung also berücksichtigen. #c

PS: wer auf den europäischen Markt kommt,nicht einmal das lächerliche Umrechnen in metrisch beherrscht,und sich dann noch,,führend,,nennt. |supergri

in anderen Branchen wird es schlicht weg Beschiss genannt. :vik:

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Lenzibald (8. September 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

Servus.
Also ob die Durchmesser und die Tragkräfte stimmen kann man ja Streiten braucht man aber nicht ist alles erlogen und erstunken. Frage, hat die Schnur schon wer und wie ist sie wirklich. Weich oder steif wie ist die echte Tragkraft und so weiter. Was ich noch sagen wollte mit ner 2,5kg schnur an der Spinne, was machste wenn dann wirklich mal ein Hecht mit 10kilo beißt und noch dazu vieleicht ein wenig Kraut im Wasser ist. Also sollte man mit der Schnurstärke auch nicht untertreiben.
MfG


----------



## erT (8. September 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

Mach dir doch die Mühe und lies das Thema, wenns dich so interessiert!
Alles erstunken und erlogen ist auch recht übertrieben. Wir wollen doch sachlich bleiben, es gibt da schon auch Ausnahmen. Das meiste Andere ist dagegen nicht erstunken, sondern übertrieben, weil meist theoretisch ermittelt.
Zur 2,5kg Schnur:
Scharfkantige Hindernisse sind bei einer 2,5kg Schnur nicht gefährlicher als bei einer 4 oder 5 kg Schnur. Für einen Hecht reicht das dicke, wenn mal eine ordentlicher aufs leichte Geschir einsteigt. Da hast du allein wegen der Rolle und vor Allem der Rute sowieso meist nicht viel zu melden.
Bei der gezielten Angelei auf Barsch und Döbel, oder am Forellensee hat diese Schnur durchaus ihre Berechtigung.


----------



## Franky (8. September 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

Sodele - erster Eindruck von der 12er Nanofi ist gewonnen!

Auf den ersten Blick ist das Zeug komplett rund! Runder und glatter als jede "nicht-Monofile", die ich bisher in der Hand gehalten habe. Unter "Druck" (zwischen Daumennagel und Zeigefinger) gezogen wird sie jedoch platt, wie ein "Schnürsenkelen". Die angegebenen 0,12 mm stimmen nicht wirklich. Ohne Mikrometerschraube kann ich nur schätzen: irgendwas um 0,18 - 0,19 mm... Nach der sanften Behandlung ist sie jedoch um 0,35 - 0,4 mm "breit" und sieht annähernd wie Zahnseide aus - nich so gut. Jedoch kriege ich sie nicht zum Ausfasern  Gut so!  Am Status "glatt" ändert sich so schnell im Trockentest nix - gut so!
Was die "Trockentesttragkraft" angeht, so kommt das Zeug um Waage und Stifte getüdelt auf irgendwas knapp über 6 kg rum. Mit dem Schlaufenknoten komme ich auf etwas über  4,3 - 4,5 kg. Also gar nicht mal so verkehrt, aber augenscheinlich nicht viel besser/dünner/tragfähiger als bisher bewährtes Material...


----------



## perikles (8. September 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

merci franky für den guten praxis bericht^^ 

zur schnur: ich fische mit einer 2,5kg köder von 3,5cm-max 12cm, ich fische vom boot aus, warum sollte man einen hecht nicht drillen können? es gibt doch genug UL-L Angler die bereits gute Fische landen konnten, wie gesagt, ich komme mit dem material gut zurecht, und konnte schon gute fische landen^^ natürlich keinen kapitalen hecht ü-1m, aber 70er und 80er konnte ich schon damit landen, und ich denke mir die schnur hatte noch viele reserven^^ über die jahre hinweg werde ich immer "leichter" vom gerät

gruss


----------



## Jamdoumo (12. September 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

Ich hatte eine Probe der Schnur in ner zeitung. Auf den ersten Blick erinnert mich die Schnur an die Crystal. 

Was ich nicht so pralle finde ist wenn mann die Schnur zwischen die Fingernägel nimmt und durchzieht dan wird sie flach...schlimm ist nur das sie dann auch platt bleibt. Also ists Essig mit rund! 

Probiert es aus!


----------



## Franky (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

Moin... Der zweite Eindruck am Wasser ist freitag gewonnen worden.
Die SChnur ist definitiv besser im Handling als die Fireline! Soweit ist schon mal was Abrieb angeht eine deutliche Verbesserung zu spüren. Allerdings wird auch sie leicht rauh und auf den ersten Metern platt wie ein Schnürsenkel, wie ich ja schon vorher im Trockentest festgestellt hatte.
Wurfverhalten ist absolut ok, beim Einholen sind keine Schwierigkeiten aufgetreten (ist auf eine Daiwa Procaster aufgetüdelt).
Im direkten Vergleich zu einer älteren Powerpro (auf einer älteren Technium FA) sind jedoch keine Vorteile beider Schnüre zueinander zu erkennen. Ähnliches Bild erwarte ich, wenn ich die PT Braid dagegen halte. Leichte Vorteile gegenüber der Spiderwire Stealth haben alle drei: sie tragen nicht so arg auf! 
Mein erstes Fazit: keine überragende Schnur, aber mit Sicherheit eine, die man von Berkley auch wieder angeln darf! Einziges "Manko": die Durchmesserangaben sollte man aussen vor lassen. Wenn man 7 - 7,5 kg- Schnüre nebeneinander hält, tun die sich die genannten Schnüre nicht viel!


----------



## Denni_Lo (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

wie steht es um die Knotenfestigkeit, ich habe viele Kundenrezessionen bei TWH gelesen und die Schnur ist durchweg bei der Knotenfestigkeit bemängelt worden.


----------



## tomtomgo (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

abend zusammen,
hab mir die Nano in 0,15er Stärke gestern aufgespult und war heute damit zum Spinnen.
Mein erster Eindruck war,da die Leine ja bisher nur in weiß gibt,"*******" ich seh Sie ohne Polbrille nicht.Also Sichtbarkeit in Weiß-eher bescheiden.
Die Knotenfestigkeit ist gut.Hab einen Wirbel mit einem einfachem Blutknoten gemacht..hält!Kein durchrutschen kein Tragkraftverlust gegenüber der Fireline zb.die ich auch fische.Hab bei einem Hänger in den Steinen meine 100gr.Wurfgewicht einmal voll getestet...Knoten hat gehalten.
Was mir aber auffiel,ich kam nicht weiter raus mit der Nano als sonst auch,dabei wurde grade dieses Kriterium so hoch gelobt bei Berkley.
Aber sonst gings gut mit der Schnur,mal den Dauertest abwarten.
gruß Tom


----------



## Multe (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

In der neuen Ausgabe von Rute&Rolle liegt ein Gutschein für 100m NanoFil dabei. Da kann sie jeder einmal kostenlos testen.


----------



## streetjumper08 (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

hatte die schnur in der hand teste sie demnächst
macht einen guten eindruck die praxis muss es beweisen


----------



## FangeNichts5 (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*



Multe schrieb:


> In der neuen Ausgabe von Rute&Rolle liegt ein Gutschein für 100m NanoFil dabei. Da kann sie jeder einmal kostenlos testen.



Hast du das Heft gekauft?
Denn auf der Homepage von R&R steht das 15 Tester Nanofil bekommen|kopfkrat


----------



## Multe (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

In der neuen Rute&Rolle liegt ein Beileger mit dem Gutschein und Testbogen . Mit diesem Gutschein kannst du bei deinem Händler eine 100m Spule NanoFil abholen. Stehen auch die Adressen der Händler dabei. Das gilt für* alle* Leser. Da steht nichts mit 15 Tester -würde auch keinen Sinn machen, wenn nur 15 Angler die Schnur testen dürften.


----------



## Tate (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

Habe mir gestern die 100m Testschnur von Rute&Rolle abgeholt. Habe mir da die 0,15mm drauf machen lassen. Die Angabe vom Durchmesser könnte etwa stimmen. Aufgefallen ist mir nur wie steif die Schnur ist. Scheint eine starke Beschichtung drauf zu sein. Am Wasser war ich noch nicht damit um über Abrieb etc. was sagen zu können.


----------



## Downbeat (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

Hab ihr ein Abo? Ich dachte die neue R&R kommt erst morgen.


----------



## Tate (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

Ja, beim Abo ist man schon am Samstag vorm Ladenverkauf dran.


----------



## BrIgor (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

Hi, auf welcher Seite ist der Gutschein zu finden, habe mir Okt. Abo gekauft die Werbung für Nanofil ist auf den Seiten 22-23 zu finden, aber kein Gutschein?


----------



## Mikey76 (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

Der Gutschein ist auf so nem Einleger inkl. Bewertungsbogen. Wird wohl schon einer rausgenommen haben.

Achso, in der Novemberausgabe natürlich!


----------



## BrIgor (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

Danke, also dann bin ich leer ausgegangen mit Okt. Ausgabe :-(


----------



## orchide-blanche (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

Habe mir auch so eine Schnur über Ebay besorg aus neugir ,soll eine 0,15 mm
0,16279 mm
7,6 kg​ sein , hat mich nich vom Hocker gehauen , weiß nich ob ich das Teil auf ne rolle Ziehe ,  wenn mann so drauf zieht ist sie sehr strak im ersten eindruck....... hab dann ein Schleife gemach , 20 cm von der rolle abgerollt und dann etwas gezogen .........Penk jedesmal 5 cm nach dem Knopf bricht das Teil ,und mir dem soll ich ein Hecht rauskriegen ? Also mit meine Berkley Orange oder Red in dunene ausfürung ist mir sowas noch nie Passiert und habe diesen sommer bei mir im Elssaß im Rhein ein Hech mit ein Meter und 7 kg gelandet , kein ahnung ,die Nanofil gibt mir kein vertauen  hat schon jemanden erfahrun gesmelt? und das für diesen Preis ?


----------



## nureinangler (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

In welcher Ausgabe der Rute und Rolle ist der Gutschein über 100m?
Die Oktoberausgabe oder die Novemberausgabe, ich nehme an die Oktoberausgabe.
Da ich sowieso eine neue Schnurrolle brauche, käm mir das gelegen, für 3,80€ eine Schnur die im Handel um die 10€ kostet, why not 

EDIT:

Ok laut Homepage ist es die Novemberausgabe!
Hätte da eine Bitte, könnte mir jemand wenn möglich die beiliegende Liste der teilnehmenden Händler einscannen oder ggf. posten, falls nicht allzuviele sind, komme aus nrw.


----------



## weberei (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

Es ist die Novemberausgabe!

Nicht täuschen lassen von den Posts, die schon vor offizieller Veröffentlichung der Novemberausgabe gepostet wurden. Das sind vermutlich Abonnenten, die ihre Ausgabe ne Woche vor Veröffentlichung bekommen.

Mir ist der selbe Fehler passiert. Habe mir die Oktoberausgabe geholt, bzw. holen lassen und dort war dann natürlich keiner der Gutscheine drin... |uhoh:#d


----------



## nureinangler (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*



weberei schrieb:


> Es ist die Novemberausgabe!
> 
> Nicht täuschen lassen von den Posts, die schon vor offizieller Veröffentlichung der Novemberausgabe gepostet wurden. Das sind vermutlich Abonnenten, die ihre Ausgabe ne Woche vor Veröffentlichung bekommen.
> 
> Mir ist der selbe Fehler passiert. Habe mir die Oktoberausgabe geholt, bzw. holen lassen und dort war dann natürlich keiner der Gutscheine drin... |uhoh:#d


 
Die kann man aber schon im gutsortierten Zeitschriftenhandel kaufen oder?


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

In der Angelwoche ist auch ein Gutschein drinne... Und wer eine angelnde Freundin hat, bekommt so 200m --> ALG: 1 Gutschein pro Angler.

Eine Händlerliste ist auch dabei.


----------



## nureinangler (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> In der Angelwoche ist auch ein Gutschein drinne... Und wer eine angelnde Freundin hat, bekommt so 200m --> ALG: 1 Gutschein pro Angler.
> 
> Eine Händlerliste ist auch dabei.



Echt? 2,30€ für 100m bzw. 200m Schnur find ich garnicht so schlecht 
Handelt es sich dabei ebenfalls um die Novemberausgabe?
Und wenn du bereits im Besitz der Zeitschrift bist, könntest du mir die Liste der Teilnehmenden Handler nennen?

Danke^^


----------



## Downbeat (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

Ich scanne die jetzt nicht ein, aber wenn du ne Postleitzahl schreibst nen ich dir die Händler in der Nähe, aus der Rute und Rolle.


----------



## nureinangler (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*



Downbeat schrieb:


> Ich scanne die jetzt nicht ein, aber wenn du ne Postleitzahl schreibst nen ich dir die Händler in der Nähe, aus der Rute und Rolle.



Fast alles im Bereich 4* 5* wäre erreichbar, nenn mir von mir aus nur die größeren Städte wenns zu viele sein sollten, wie siehts mit Dortmund aus bspw? Oder Wuppertal? Iserlohn, Düsseldorf etc..., fahre viel in NRW rum, deswegen 
Hoffe es sind nicht allzuviele


----------



## Downbeat (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

Dortmund: Angel Ussat
Wuppertal: Angelsport Möller
Düsseldorf: Angelsport Krings, Fisherman`s Partner,
z.B.
Was für dich dabei?


----------



## nureinangler (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

Ja, ich schätze ich werde in Wuppertal vorbeischauen, in Dortmund bin ich demnächst nur im Stadtzentrum unterwegs, und Angel-Ussat scheint etwas abseits zu liegen


----------



## Hausmarke (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

bin mit der schnur sehr zufrieden


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*



nureinangler schrieb:


> Echt? 2,30€ für 100m bzw. 200m Schnur find ich garnicht so schlecht
> Handelt es sich dabei ebenfalls um die Novemberausgabe



Rute&Rolle: 3,80€ --> 100m Novemberausgabe
Angelwoche: 2.30€ --> 100m Ausgabe vom 21/10 Nr 23

Zwei Gutscheine wo du Name + Mailadresse aufschreiben mußt. 1 Gutschein/Person.
Folglich kannst du nicht zwei Gutscheine auf einmal mit dem gleichen Namen abgeben.
Wenn aber (wie in meinem Fall) deine Freundin dabei ist und auch angeln geht, hast du keine Probleme, 200m für 6,10€ zu bekommen.





nureinangler schrieb:


> Und wenn du bereits im Besitz der Zeitschrift bist, könntest du mir die Liste der Teilnehmenden Handler nennen?Danke^^



Ne, die ist sehr umfangreich (zwei Seiten!!) Liegen aber in beiden zeitschriften bei.

Plz-Bereich 56: Angelsport Zielke in NR-Niederbieber und Loriso in Neuwied.


----------



## nureinangler (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*



Hausmarke schrieb:


> bin mit der schnur sehr zufrieden



Freut mich, werde ich vllt bald auch schon sein 
Hast du zufällig tests unternommen?
Hält aus der Nanofil-Serie eine von dennen überhaupt 10-12kg aus? Oder liegen die alle unter dieser Tragkraft?
Wollte demnächst auf dünnere Schnüre umsteigen, ohne Tragkraftverlust.
Habe momentan eine 0.30mm Mono im Einsatz mit um die 7kg Tragkraft, gibts da bei der Nanofil irgendwas was etwas mehr aushält, und trotzdem dünner ist wie 0.30mm?
Bitte keine Herstellerangaben zitieren, will eigene Erfahrungen hören.


----------



## Downbeat (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

@nureinangler: Must halt sehen wo`s dir am besten auskommt.

@Hausmarke: Das ist ja schön, lässt du uns auch wissen warum?


----------



## nureinangler (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Rute&Rolle: 3,80€ --> 100m Novemberausgabe
> Angelwoche: 2.30€ --> 100m Ausgabe vom 21/10 Nr 23
> 
> Zwei Gutscheine wo du Name + Mailadresse aufschreiben mußt. 1 Gutschein/Person.
> ...



Was genau hindert einen falsche Angaben zu machen?
Also ich will jetzt nicht mit Gutschein von Laden zu Laden laufen, aber überprüfen die das?
Ich würde doch nie einem Konzern meine Email-Adresse geben, will doch keine Werbung hinterher geworfen bekommen.


----------



## Downbeat (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

Ich glaube, das können die nicht prüfen.

Was Tragkraft von 10-13kg angeht musst du dann wohl die 0,20er nehmen, die trägt 12,... wenn ich mich richtig erinnere. Ansonsten soll wohl die 0,17er 7,6kg tragen.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*



nureinangler schrieb:


> Was genau hindert einen falsche Angaben zu machen?



Ich nicht! Ich werde euch aber auch nicht dazu anstiften... Wie gesagt, zu zweit hin und zwei Namen auf jeweils einen Gutschein, schon haste 200m durchgehend!
Aber der Händler könnte sich eventuell sich auf die AGB der Aktion berufen,  wenn *eine* Person mit *zwei* Gutscheinen in den Laden kommt,  die auf* einen* Namen laufen.



nureinangler schrieb:


> Also ich will jetzt nicht mit Gutschein von Laden zu Laden laufen,



Must du auch nicht, s.o.#6




nureinangler schrieb:


> Ich würde doch nie einem Konzern meine Email-Adresse geben, will doch keine Werbung hinterher geworfen bekommen.



Hab ich auch nicht.


----------



## nureinangler (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

Also laut Test eines Users aus einem anderen Forum soll die 17er ein realen Durchmesser von 21mm haben und ca. 8,2kg tragen, was meiner Meinung nach nicht wirklich überragend wäre.
Verteil sich das ganze Proportional so müsste die 20er in Wirklichkeit um die ~0,247mm haben und ca.10kg tragen, also nicht überragendes....


----------



## Düser (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

Wie teuer ist die R&R (Aufpreis)?
Wo einzulösen?
War eigentlich gar nicht angetan, aber man könnte ja was riskieren..


----------



## Downbeat (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

Preis steht oben, Liste der Läden ist im Heft abgedruckt.

Ich bin zwar erst einmal losgewesen (hab die 0,08er zum Barscheln aufziehen lassen) aber bis jetzt ganz zufrieden. Also für umme kann ich nicht meckern. Hatte auch keine Probleme mit den Knoten.
Werd weiter testen wenn ich Zeit hab.


----------



## orchide-blanche (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

so richtig  ,beim Knoten müß mann aufpassen ,da gibt es ein special knoten ,sonst reist die schnur 5 cm nach dem knoten , zu sehen auf der Berkley Nanofil home page..und dann ist die schnur kommischeweise bombenfest ,mann glaub es ja nich das verschiedene knoten so andere resulta bringen


----------



## nureinangler (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

So, habe mir soeben 100m geholt und bereits einen kleinen Praxistest gemacht, die Schnur wurde in 0.20mm genommen.
Da  ich momentan bei einer Freundin essen bin, konnte ich die Schnur  noch nicht "richtig" testen, da kaum Angelsachen vorhanden, oder um  genauer zu sein No-Knots.

Beim ersten Versuch wurde der folgende  No-Knot-Knoten wie in dem Video, an ein Drilling gebunden und der  Drilling an einem 10-Liter Eimer oben am Henkel befestigt, er riss  bereits nach ca. 1/4 somit ca. 2,5kg.

Danach wurde es folgendermaßen probiert; siehe Bild:






Dabei wurde kontinuierlich Wasser über ein ein Schlauch reingegeben, sodass man im Fall eines Risses feststellen konnte bei wie viel kg dies geschah.
In diesem Falle riss aber nix, es war bereits über die 10l Markierung hinaus gefüllt.

Und nun zu Details bezüglich der Schnur.
Wie bereits erwähnt entschied ich mich für die 0.20mm mit einer angegebenen Tragkraft von 12kg.
Die Schnur selbst ist nicht perlweiß, ich würde es eher eine Mischung aus Weiß und Grau nennen, die wenn man sich die Schnur mal genauer anschaut verschiedene "hell-dunkel" Kontraste aufweist, so als ob einzelne Farbpigmente eingeschlossen wurden, vglb. hiermit --> http://img.nauticexpo.de/images_ne/photo-m2/sandwichplatte-glasfaser-wabenstruktur-228948.jpg

Die Schnur ist sehr rund für eine geflochtene bzw. aneinandergereihte Dyneema-Schnur, sie ist zudem nicht sonderbar steif, würde sagen von der Steifigkeit liegt sie im selben Bereich wie eine 0,25-0,30mm monofilen.
Sie ist ebenfalls sehr glatt, sie fühlt sich wenn man sie durch die Finger zieht, fast so an als sei sie eingefettet.
Wenn man jeweils eine Monofile in 0,30mm und die Nanofil in 0,20mm durch Daumen und Zeigefinger zieht, so gleitet die Nanofil leichter hindurch, wobei sie sich von der Oberfläche rauer als eine mono anfühlt.
Das selbe gilt für die Geräuschentwicklung, wenn man beide schnell durch die Finger zieht, so entwickelt sich bei der Nanofil ein minimal lauteres Geräusch.
Achja die die dicke bei der Nanofil 0.20mm liegt deutlich unter der einer 0.30mm Mono, und ist ungefähr gleichdick wie eine 0,25mm Mono.

Noch eine kleine Zusammenfassung in einer Tabelle:

_________________Berkley Nanofil 0.20____________              0.30mm Monofile
Dicke:_______________         + (ca.0.24-0,25) _______________                       -
Tragkraft:____________    +(über 10kg) __________________                     -(ca.7kg)
Farbe:_______________         -/+ (weiß-gräulich)________________                +(durchsichtig)
K.festigkeit:___________  -_(no-knot oder spezial)__________       + (ziemlich egal)
Geräusch:_____________     -/+(minimal lauter)____________         +
Form:_________________           +(rund) _____________________                         + (rund)
Glätte:________________          -/+ _________________________                               -/+

Abriebfestigkeit: Auf den ersten Blick typisch geflochten, besitzt ein Memory-effekt wenn man sie knickt, wenn man sie durch den fingernagelzieht, ist sie platt wie zahnseide, einzelne fasern sind nur bei abriss sichbar, habe es auf andere weise noch nicht geschaft sie auseinander zu pfriemeln, mglw. geht es mit Schleifpapier^^



Fazit: Ordentliche Schnur, wobei der Knoten hier echt den Unterschied macht wie man anhand des bsp. sehen kann, ich schätze nur sicher verwendbar mit no-knot und eventuell mono/stahlvorfach zwecks abriebfestigkeit.
Bei momentan 2,30€ für 100m empfehlenswert!


lg. nureinangler


----------



## Franky (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

Ich habe jetzt meine zweite Tour mit dem Zeugs am Main bei Hanau hinter mir. Ist auffällig unauffällig das Zeugs (12er). Das "Knotenproblem" ist mit dem Offshore-Swivel-Knot bzw. improved-Albright gelöst und hat zumindest bei mir keine Probleme mehr bereitet.
Einzig bleibt die "Plättung" bei Druck. Nach dem "Ausdrillen" eines kapitalen Stockfisches waren nicht nur die ersten drei Meter platt, sondern die kompletten 15 m, die beim "Anbiss" draussen waren. Da weder Schnur noch Knoten platzten, war ich also unter 6 kg "Last". Die Abriebfestigkeit lässt bislang nicht zu wünschen übrig, obwohl sie nach jetzt gut 10 Stunden definitiv rauher geworden ist.


----------



## nureinangler (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

Habe das Teilstück der Schnur das ich gestern getestet hatte heute nochmal mit nem No-Knot ausprobiert, und es kam genau das selbe bei raus, es hält problemlos in der 0.20er 10,5kg aus.
Habe den Test wiederholt nachdem ich die Schnur über einige Stunden hinweg im Wasser gelagert hatte, und immer noch die gleiche Tragkraft, das selbe nachdem ich die Schnur absichtlich "geplättet" hatte.
Werde vllt. noch ein Versuch wagen und die Schnur über längere Zeit im Salzwasser lagern um zu sehen wie sich das darauf auswirkt, aber den ersten richtigen Praxistest werde ich wahrscheinlich erst Anfang des nächsten Monats machen, wenn eine neue Rolle da ist.
Aber bis jetzt muss ich sagen, gefällt mir die Schnur außerordentlich 


Lg nureinangler


----------



## moe*deluxe (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

Moin werde auch mal kurz meinen Senf dazu geben, habe mir die Nanofil in der Stärke o.13 geholt. Haben sie beim Jiggen auf Zander getestet, war okay. Später habe ich im Strom auf Aal gefischt und da muss ich sagen hatte ich viele Abrisse, an Muschelbänke ohne Hänger, einfach beim Anhieb mit Fisch weg. Okay, kann auch mit jeder anderen Schnur passieren. Habe sie jetzt noch mal beim Spinnfischen im Baggersee genommen und muss sagen, dass sie mich da doch echt überzeugen konnte. Die Bisse waren sofort spürbar und auch die Drills gingen mühelos, okay waren auch keine Riesen, der größte Esox hatte um die 70 cm. Was auffiel waren wahnsinnig viele Aussteiger, muss aber nicht zwingend mit der Schnur zu tun haben. Die Wurfweite ist gut, lässt aber doch deutlich nach wenn man die Schnur länger fischt. Sie schleift dann in den RIngen und läuft nicht richtig rund. Also für mich bleibt es bei einer Erfahrung. In zukunft setze ich wieder auf altbewährtes.

Grüße von Moe


----------



## j.Breithardt (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*



nureinangler schrieb:


> So, habe mir soeben 100m geholt und bereits einen kleinen Praxistest gemacht, die Schnur wurde in 0.20mm genommen.
> Da ich momentan bei einer Freundin essen bin, konnte ich die Schnur noch nicht "richtig" testen, da kaum Angelsachen vorhanden, oder um genauer zu sein No-Knots.
> 
> Beim ersten Versuch wurde der folgende No-Knot-Knoten wie in dem Video, an ein Drilling gebunden und der Drilling an einem 10-Liter Eimer oben am Henkel befestigt, er riss bereits nach ca. 1/4 somit ca. 2,5kg.
> ...


 




Bitte Bezugsquelle nennen,ich habe 11,50€ bezahlt.:m


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Bitte Bezugsquelle nennen,ich habe 11,50€ bezahlt.:m



Wie "bezahlt"? Selbst schuld...|supergri|supergri

Aber mal Spaß auf die Seite...

Ich habe gestern abend die 15er am Rhein getestet. Naja, der "Bringer" ist die nicht. Habe einige Hänger gehabt und mußte bei weitem nicht so stark ziehen um die zu lösen oder abzureißen wie bei meiner 12er "Terra Line".

Die Schnur ist sehr schnell gerissen, teilweise sogar mitten drin. Dementsprechend viel Schnur hab ich auch "gelassen".

Allerdings hab ich immer bis zum Fuß der  Steinpackung gefischt, habe aber immer ein Vorfach vorgeschaltet (Stahl bzw. 7Strand)

Ich denke mal das sie zum fischen mit dem Popper oder Wobbler bzw. DS besser geeignet ist.

Ich dürfte noch ungefähr 170m auf der Spule habe, da kann ich ja noch ein bischen testen.

Mal sehen wie sich die Schnur im Winter verhält. Normalerweise müßte sie da einen großen Vorteil den anderen geflochtenen gegenüber haben.


----------



## j.Breithardt (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> *Wie "bezahlt"? Selbst schuld...|supergri|supergri*
> 
> Aber mal Spaß auf die Seite...
> 
> ...


 

Klauen geht in dem Laden nicht.:m


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

Hast du etwa noch nix von der Gutscheinaktion mitbekommen???


----------



## j.Breithardt (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Hast du etwa noch nix von der Gutscheinaktion mitbekommen???


 

Doch selbstverständlich.
Aber es machen wolhl nicht alle Händler mit,und die Zeitung 
brauche ich nicht.Außerdem brauchte ich 250m.:m


----------



## nureinangler (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

Wer brauch schon so viel Meter 
Selbst der Rhein hat an den tiefsten Stellen nur 20m(iirc) und man wechselt die Schnur doch nicht direkt nach der ersten Angeltour wenn sie keine deutlichen Schäden aufweist.
Und selbst im Drill, wer gibt einem Fisch mehr wie  30m Schnur bevor er einholt?


Angelwoche 10/11 für 2,30€ = 100m Berkley Nanofil

Dem entsprechend könnte man im Grunde genommen auch problemlos 2-3 Gutscheine einlösen und  300m rausholen, und es soll sogar eine Freundinnen-aktion geben, wo man 200m rauskriegt wenn die ebenfalls angelt.
Die Frage dann ist jedoch wie stellen sie das fest(Fischereischein vorzeigen vllt?)
Und sagen wir mal, jemand macht sich tatsächlich die Mühe 300m rauszubekommen da ihm die Schnur zusagt, so kann er sie doch miteinander verbinden, und sie an der Stelle farblich kodieren, so dass man die Stelle abschneidet soweit der Punkt erreicht ist und mit den nächsten 100m beginnt.
Aber wie gesagt, wer brauch schon mehr als 100m an einer Rolle an Flüßen und Seen?
Auf hoher See sicherlich was anderes, aber dort verwende ich auch keine 0.20mm geflochtene denk ich 


lg nureinangler


----------



## carpfreak1990 (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*



nureinangler schrieb:


> Wer brauch schon so viel Meter
> Selbst der Rhein hat an den tiefsten Stellen nur 20m(iirc) und man wechselt die Schnur doch nicht direkt nach der ersten Angeltour wenn sie keine deutlichen Schäden aufweist.
> Und selbst im Drill, wer gibt einem Fisch mehr wie 30m Schnur bevor er einholt?
> 
> ...


 
Hey, wie meinst du das 3mal 100m holen und dann alle zusammen knoten?? dann hast du 3 knoten in der schnur, das doch sch*****e. Dann mach das lieber so wie ich hol dir die zeitung mit gutschein und kauf dir noch 100m dazu dann zahlst du knapp 18€ für 200m nanofil, aber dann zusammen hängend und hast nicht so eine zusammen geknotete schnur. 

gruß
Jonas


----------



## j.Breithardt (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*



nureinangler schrieb:


> Wer brauch schon so viel Meter
> Selbst der Rhein hat an den tiefsten Stellen nur 20m(iirc) und man wechselt die Schnur doch nicht direkt nach der ersten Angeltour wenn sie keine deutlichen Schäden aufweist.
> Und selbst im Drill, wer gibt einem Fisch mehr wie 30m Schnur bevor er einholt?
> 
> ...


 


Mit diesem Gelumpe würde ich nicht angeln gehen.:c
Ich kenne auch deine Wurfweiten nicht,aber wenn ich einen
30-40gr. Blinker rausjage,dann möchte ich nicht nur 30m vom
nächsten Knoten weg sein.:m
Welche Schnurstärken fischst du denn im Meer? Ich käme mit
der "0,20er" absolut aus.


----------



## nureinangler (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

Im Meer würde ich irgendwie grundsetzlich eher auf dicke  monofile setzen in 0,40-0.50mm.

Aber auch nur weil ich noch keine vernünftige rolle für die geflochtene habe.
Zudem bin ich irgendwie skeptisch gegenüber geflochtene ohne jegliches Vorfachmaterial.

Aber das ist sicherlich auch nur dadurch bedingt, das bei den wenigen malen als ich als Kind mit meinem Opa hoch auf die See fuhr, ausschließlich Monofile verwendet wurde.
Möglicherweise weil es noch keine gab, oder diese erst noch im kommen war und noch kein vertrauen in die Schnur gelegt wurde.
Aber alles ändert sich mit steigender Erfahrung in etwas, denke ich.

@carpfreak1990

es soll auch eine aktion geben, mit freundin und 2xgutscheinen, 200m am stück 
Wenn auch sie angelt, wobei ich da noch nicht weiß, wie sie das überprüfen wollen 
Vllt versuch ist es mal.


----------



## j.Breithardt (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*



nureinangler schrieb:


> Im Meer würde ich irgendwie grundsetzlich eher auf* dicke monofile* setzen in 0,40-0.50mm.
> 
> Aber auch nur weil ich noch keine vernünftige rolle für die geflochtene habe.
> *Zudem bin ich irgendwie skeptisch gegenüber geflochtene ohne jegliches Vorfachmaterial.*






Dann denke ich mal,deine Erfahrung im Meeresangeln ist recht begrenzt.
Und bisher war, so wie ich die Diskussion verfolgt habe,noch keine Rede davon,dass die Geflochtene ohne Vorfachmaterial,gleich welcher Art,gefischt werden soll.
Aber evtl. habe ich auch etwas überlesen.:m


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*



nureinangler schrieb:


> und es soll sogar eine Freundinnen-aktion geben, wo man 200m rauskriegt wenn die ebenfalls angelt.
> Die Frage dann ist jedoch wie stellen sie das fest(Fischereischein vorzeigen vllt?)lg nureinangler



Das mit der Freundin war ich. Und die geht wirklich fischen.

Und warum 200m: Ganz einfach, wenn ich eine Schnur teste, dann richtig. Dann fische ich damit auch auf Karpfen und lege die Montage bei ca. 100-130m ab, denn: Ich kann + darf das und störe auch niemanden damit:m


----------



## nureinangler (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

Tatsächlich, hast recht.
Und ja wie gesagt beschränkt sich das wirklich auf die paar Male als Kind, aber hey, alles kann sich ändern, ist nur eine Frage der Zeit.
Und die monofile find ich unproblematischer, wohingegend bei der multifilen wirklich alles perfekt sitzen muss, ansonsten starker verlust an tragkraft oder sogar abriss.

Deswegen würde ich mal behaupten, die monofile ist die anfängerfreundlichere Schnur. 

@ asphaltmonster

Irgendwie werd ich nicht schlau aus dem Post von dir, was meinst du mit  du legst die Montage bei 100-130m ab?
Du lässt 100m Schnur raus, oder was genau?


lg nureinangler


----------



## j.Breithardt (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*



nureinangler schrieb:


> Tatsächlich, hast recht.
> Und ja wie gesagt beschränkt sich das wirklich auf die paar Male als Kind, aber hey, alles kann sich ändern, ist nur eine Frage der Zeit.
> Und die monofile find ich unproblematischer, wohingegend bei der multifilen wirklich alles perfekt sitzen muss, ansonsten starker verlust an tragkraft oder sogar abriss.
> 
> ...


 


Das kann ich unterschreiben.:m


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*



nureinangler schrieb:


> @ asphaltmonster
> Irgendwie werd ich nicht schlau aus dem Post von dir, was meinst du mit  du legst die Montage bei 100-130m ab?
> Du lässt 100m Schnur raus, oder was genau?g nureinangler



Schlauchboot, Montage über der Schulter und dann lospaddeln bis ich "am Platz" bin. Es gibt keine andere Möglichkeit um _da_ zu fischen.


----------



## bassproshops (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

Hi

Ich war heute im Laden und habe mir die Schnur geholt, kostenlos natürlich (;
Macht erstmal ein guten Eindruck ich habe noch anderes Geflecht drunter.

Jetz muss ich nur noch ein von den anderen Preisen gewinnen


----------



## nureinangler (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

Hab die Schnur heute wieder ausprobiert und kam nicht mehr auf die 10kg tragkraft mit No-Knot-Wirkbel :S
Jetzt weiß ich gar nicht mehr was ich von der Schnur halten soll, glaub nicht das es an der Montage gelegen hat, zumal die Schnur ca. 5cm hinter dem No-Knot-Wirbel gerissen ist bei ca 7,8kg.

Da kann echt was nicht stimmen, wenn ich weiterhin teste bleibt von den 100m nix mehr übrig 
Glaub es geht dieses Wochenende an den Forellenteich, und alter suboptimaler Rolle und der Berkley 


lg nureinangler


----------



## Frettchen82 (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

So ein Mist. Am rande ein Großstadt war ich auch gestern mal zum Zeitschriftenhändler und bekomm echt ein Kollaps das ich über 70 KM fahren müsste für den Gutschein einzulösen...


----------



## degl (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

Dank der "Gutscheinaktion" bin ich nun im Besitz von 250m 0,20er Nanofil.
Die befindet sich auf eine meiner Brandungsrollen.

Vorgestern das erstemal damit in der Brandung gefischt und kann sagen das ggü. einer Monoschnur deutliche Wurfweitenvorteile vorhanden sind.

Ausserdem ist sie sehr Glatt und daher auch fast garnicht mehr"zu hören"(in den Ringen).

Die 0,20er erscheint mir sehr dünn und was die Haltbarkeit angeht, muß ich wohl noch ein paarmal los.
Mit starkem Krautgang hatte sie keine Probs und der Albrigthknoten für die Schlagschnur(0,35er Wiplash) war auch kein Problem.

Allerdings ist sie ggü z.B. meiner gleichstarken PowerPro nun keine Wunderschnur............auch die fische ich in 0,20mm

Wenn sie aber genauso lange hält, ist sie ne Alternative#6

gruß degl


----------



## nureinangler (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*



antonio schrieb:


> diese anordnung ist ungeeignet zur ermittlung der tragkraft.
> es kommt dabei eine wesentlich höhere tragkraft heraus als die schnur tatsächlich hat.
> 
> antonio


 
Das glaub ich nun auch, aber 7kg mit No-Knot für eine 12kg schnur ist doch ein bisschen wenig oder?
Da muss was anderes schuld dran sein :S
Ob der Kerl im Laden wohl die Durchmesser vertauscht hat :>

lg


----------



## Gemenie (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

Mal ne Frage am Rande, alle regen sich immer über die Tragkraft auf.
12 nano  6,9kg angegeben und hat aber nur 5 kg reale tragkraft.

NA UND ,ich ziehe mit so einer Schnur Fische durch das wasser und *trage* sie mit einem Kescher.

und mit ner 10-12 nano schnur ziehst du auch ein 10 kilo Fisch durch das wasser.

Allso meiner erwartung hat die schnur entsprochen ,sie ist dünn
sie franst nicht aus ,sie lässt sich ganz gut knoten, und mit REALEN 5kg traggewicht:q ist die 12 genau das richtige.

mit Sportlichem Gruß Gemenie


----------



## nureinangler (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

Das bei Durchmessern gelogen wird, war mir klar, aber auch bei der Tragkraft, dass ist mir ein Novum.
Naja werd wohl mit Leben müssen 
Und vllt investiere ich dann irgendwann mal in was richtig feines wie die STROFT-Schnüre, aber vorübergehend bleibts bei dieser und der 0.30mm mono 

lg nureinangler


----------



## DokSnyder (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*



Gemenie schrieb:


> NA UND ,ich ziehe mit so einer Schnur Fische durch das wasser und *trage* sie mit einem Kescher. und mit ner 10-12 nano schnur ziehst du auch ein 10 kilo Fisch durch das wasser.


 
...

Wenigstens die Tragkraft muss stimmen wenn schon nicht der Durchmesser. Wozu überhaupt irgendwas drauf schreiben wenns eh alles nicht stimmt. Sinnlos. Wie soll man dann sinnvoll etwas zusammenstellen.

Interessanterweise sind die Amiland-Angaben wieder mal komplett anders. Sind zwar Knotentragkraftangaben, aber dadurch auch viel aufschlussreicher. Wen juckts wenn die Schnur 100kg tragen könnte, aber am End' doch nur 3kg trägt wenn man einen Knoten macht. (Alte Diskussion...)

Trotzdem: Hab mir jetzt mal die 12er, die 17er und die 20er besorgt, versuchshalber. 
Macht auf den ersten Eindruck einen stabilen Eindruck, hab bisher aber nur ein paar Knoten getestet, keinen ruckartigen Zug oder so. Bei TWH jammern ja viele rum, dass die Knoten schnell brechen, mal schauen ob das mit sauberen, feuchten Knoten einigermaßen eindämmbar ist. 
Sie scheint ein ähnliches Coating zu haben wie die Fireline, ist aber bei gleichen Durchmesserangaben eher dünner. Erscheint mir jedenfalls so. 
Kann ja mal berichten wenn ich etwas mit der Schnur gefischt habe.

#6


Hier noch was. (Hatte hier das TWH Diagramm, das funktioniert aber leider nicht. So muss sich es jeder doch selbst angucken: http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/Berkley_Nanofil_Line/descpage-BNFL.html)
Das heisst, 6,93kg = 6Lbs... 
Weniger als die Hälfte, aber wenigstens realistisch.


----------



## Windelwilli (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*



DokSnyder schrieb:


> ...
> Wozu überhaupt irgendwas drauf schreiben wenns eh alles nicht stimmt. Sinnlos.
> 
> Ist wie mit den Wahlplakaten der Politiker.
> Steht auch viel drauf und stimmen tut nix!#d


----------



## DokSnyder (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

Hehe genau so siehts aus. :m


----------



## nureinangler (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

Das hat doch garnichts damit zu tun, es müsste zumindest eine von den Angaben stimmen.
Wie soll man den sonst überhaupt eine vernünftige Schnur kaufen können, wenn alles geflunkert ist.

Nicht jeder Angelladen kann mal eben eine Schnurprobe von 1-2m rausgeben, da nicht jede Schnur in einer Großspule vorhanden ist.
Deswegen find ich schon das man wenigstens bei der Tragkraft richtige oder bzw angaben machen sollte die im Bereich von +/- 15% liegen.


lg nureinangler


----------



## nureinangler (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*



antonio schrieb:


> doch das hat was damit zu tun, weil eben hier alles gekauft wird.
> weil man den kunden hier eben verarschen kann/darf und der kunde sich das gefallen läßt.
> 
> antonio



Was bleibt einem den alternativ übrig?
Testen und dann aussondern wäre ein ziemlich kostenintensives Verfahren um die perfekte Schnur zu finden...

Habe jetzt mittlerweile die Schnur auf die Rolle gespult, auf der noch ca. 65m 0,30mm Mono war.
Schätze ich werde die Tage ein Forellenteich aufsuchen und sie dort erst richtig austesten.
Alternativ an der Ruhr auf Barsch, aber da soll ja mometan auch nix gehen.

Melde mich hier dann wieder zu wort soweit ich ein praxistest gemacht habe.


----------



## degl (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*



nureinangler schrieb:


> Das hat doch garnichts damit zu tun, es müsste zumindest eine von den Angaben stimmen.
> Wie soll man den sonst überhaupt eine vernünftige Schnur kaufen können, wenn alles geflunkert ist.
> 
> Nicht jeder Angelladen kann mal eben eine Schnurprobe von 1-2m rausgeben, da nicht jede Schnur in einer Großspule vorhanden ist.
> ...



mach 30% draus und du bist in der Realität angekommen.

Entweder stimmen die Durchmesserangaben nicht oder die Tragkraftangaben sind relativ, die Dehnung ist größer als erwartet, oder und das findest du am meißten: die Kunden werden nicht optimal beraten(hat auch was mit Umsatz zu tun)

Eins fällt mir allerdings besonders auf: dünner, schneller und teurer müssen die modernen Schnüre sein und dann ist auch die "Nutzerentäuschung" proportional höher.............Dabei kann und wird kein Schnurhersteller "das Rad neu erfinden", egal was die Werber auch versprechen und wenn der Fisch den Köder nicht will, dann ist das "Equipment" eh zweitrangig

gruß degl


----------



## perikles (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

Servus Kollegen,
jetzt habe ich einen kurzen eigenen Produktest durchgeführt.
Aufgrund dieser super Schnuraktion von Berkley konnte ich am Wochenende die deutsche 0,08mm und 4,012kg Nanofil am Gewässer in Praxis testen. Natürlich habe ich einen Tag zuvor, die Knoten und die Schnur Zuhause ausgiebig erprobt. Die Kg Angaben haben sich wiedermal als falsch erwiesen. Im Zugtest mit Feederwaage und Wirbel/Einhänger kam eine maximale Tragkraft von ca 2,4kg heraus, aber das kenne ich ja mittlerweile von Berkley, das die Europäischen Angaben oftmals verdoppelt werden und LB mit Kg vertauscht werden, aber dazu später mehr. Die Schnur macht einen Semi-Transparenten und runden Eindruck, weiche Oberfläche, aber steifer wie Monofile Schnüre ( in der Praxis machte mir das gar nichts aus).
Zur Praxis:
Gerät: Shimano UL Catana 1-11g 2,10m Ryobi Zauber 1000

In der Praxis zeichnet sich die Schnur durch Extreme Wurfweiten aus. Mit wenig Kraftaufwand erreicht man selbst mit geringen Wurfgewicht super Wurfweiten. Ich war sehr positiv überascht, auch die Köderführung war optimal, ob mit kleinen Jigs oder Slider, Blinker, Wurfwobbler(Spöket) hatte ich immer ein gutes Ködergefühl. Dank des geringen Durchmessers konnte ich die kleinen Jigs besser "fühlen". Die Dehnung der Schnur ist ziemlich gering. Auch gab es keine Perücken, wie bei anderen geflochtenen Schnüren in der selben Preisklasse. Die Schnur saust ziemlich leise und angenehm durch die Ringe. Dadurch das sie so leicht und fein ist, ist sie allerdings Wind anfällig, aber dieses Problem des Schnurbogens kann man ganz einfach lösen, flacher schmeissen oder die Schnur gefühlvoll bremsen, dann straft sich der Schnurbogen. Es kam mir vor, das ich ein besseres und genaueres Wurfgefühl hatte, die Würfe waren besser Platziert als mit anderen Schnüren. 
Jetzt zu den schlechten Seiten: 
Diese Schnur ist ziemlich schneidend und sehr schwierig zu Knoten, d.h wenn man z.B den falschen Knoten anbringt, zieht sich der Knoten einfach durch den Zug auf oder die Schnur schneidet sich selbst durch. Bei falschen Knoten, nützt man auch nicht die Tragkraft optimal aus.Wenn man die Schnur künstlich ausfranst, wird sie wie die Fireline Crystal flach und hat dann nicht mehr die Eigentschaften einer runden Schnur,nur so weit bin ich durch das Werfen am Wochenende nicht gekommen, aber nach einigen intensiven Wurftagen, werde ich bestimmt merken, was Sache ist.

Als Fazit: 
Für Anfänger oder Angler mit wenig Fachwissen, kann diese Schnur ein absoluter Fehlkauf sein und das öffentliche Fluchen in den I-Net Foren über diese Schnur nimmt seinen Lauf. Für mich hingegen ist das eine gute Schnur, wenn z.B Distanz erforderlich ist(Seeforellen blinkern) und wenn ich ein gutes Ködergefühl für das feinere fischen benötige (Barsch jiggen), auch wird sie ihre Vorteile bei klaren Gewässern zeigen, wo die Fische sehr misstrauisch sind, gegenüber dicken geflochtenen Schnüren, vielleicht werde ich sie auch als Schleppschnur missbrauchen. Die Zeit wird zeigen wie gut diese Schnur wirklich ist. 

Jetzt zu einem wichtigen Thema und zwar die Tragkraft und die Durchmesser Angabe. 
Ich besitze folgende Durchmesser:
0,08mm 4,012kg Deutsche Angaben
(0,12mm 2,4kg zugtest)
Berkley original: 0,04 in 4 lb

0,15mm 7,659kg
(0,18mm 4,5kg zugtest)
Berkley original: 0,07 inch 8lb

0,17mm 9,723kg
(0,20mm 5,9kg zugtest)
Berkley original: 0,08inch 10lb

Doch wie komme ich auf diese Angaben? 
Zu den Durchmessern:
Ich bin auf die Original Seite von Berkley gegangen
siehe link:http://www.berkley-fishing.com/products/line/uni-filament/nanofil
und habe dann mit einer Umrechnungstabelle
siehe link: http://www.metricmetal.com/pdfs/inch_mill_smallnumbers.pdf
die Inches auf mm umgerechnet.
Die Kg Angabe habe ich selbst getestet. Natürlich bin ich kein Wissenschaftler und habe nur amateurhafte Methoden, aber zumindestens denke ich mir, das diese Angaben realer sind, als die Angaben die Berkley in Deutschland angibt. Ich glaube auch,das die amerikanischen Angaben wesentlich näher an der Wahrheit liegen, deswegen müssten auch die Angaben der inches stimmen.

Diese Angaben sind ohne Gewähr und rein Subjektiv.

Petri Heil


----------



## perikles (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

klickst du auf die tabelle, vergleichst mm und inches, du siehst dann von 0,105-0,125mm ist alles dabei im 0,04inch bereich, die schnur fühlt sich auf alle fälle dicker wie 0,10mm an, also denke ich mir das 0,12mm eher reale werte sind als 0,10mm, wenn die mm stärke überhaupt 0,12mm sind


----------



## tomtomgo (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

hab mir heut bei askari Duisburg die nano in 0,08 mm geholt,
kurios,die hatten die schnur durchgängig von 0,02-0,20 mm außer in 0,10 mm.War natürlich genau die,die ich wollte|uhoh:.
hatte ne Leerspule mit,brauchte ich aber garnicht,die haben die 100m schon fertig für die verschiedenen Stärken.
viele Grüße


----------



## pohlk (1. November 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

ich hab die mittlerweile 3 Wochen drauf.
hatte mir im laden erst ne 0,10er angeschaut, aber die war mir doch zu dünn.
bin dann auf eine 0,15er umgestiegen und habe mir die auch raufspulen lassen. nach den 3 wochen kann ich folgendes sagen:

-die schnur kommt mir sehr dünn vor.
 die 0,15er nanofil kommt mir immer noch dünner vor als die 0,12er Fireline
- sie wirft sich sehr leicht. mit geringen ködergewichten und würfen aus dem handgelenk sind wirklich weite würfe möglich. 
-über die tragkraftangaben kann ich nix sagen, die 0,15er hält bis jetzt ohne mucken

einziges manko:
-ich finde das die abriebfestigkeit besser sein könnte.
 nach einem halben tag beim jiggen, ist die schnur abends die ersten paar meter aufgeriffelt (gefischt würde auf glatten untergrund, also auch kein abrieb durch steine oder ähnlichem)


----------



## tomtomgo (1. November 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

hallo zusammen,
war heut mit der 0,15er am Rhein,
hatte heute den "vorgeschriebenen" Nano Knoten gemacht,beim ersten Anhieb wurde die Schnur gesprengt..mh
dabei kam mir der Anhieb nicht stärker vor als sonst(Fire-Line)auch.Also wieder alles neu,wieder derselbe Knoten und da hat alles gehalten,hatte einen kapitalen Hänger.
Ich bin einigermaßen verunsichert.Mal sehen wie es weitergeht.
Ach ja,die Schnur war nach jetzt zweimaligem Fischen auf den letzten Metern doch schon aufgerauht
viele Grüße


----------



## nureinangler (1. November 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

Am besten bei den No-Knots bleiben, selbst ein Nano-Knot ist und bleibt ein Knoten und ist demzufolge einem "Nicht-Knoten" unterlegen.

Und ansonsten ist es schwer zu glauben, dass die Schnur nur durch den Wasserwiederstand rau wird, es sei den die Rutenringe würden dazu dermaßen beitragen.
Ich persönlich hab die Schnur komplett gefettet, und hoffe dadurch dem ein wenig entgegenzuwirken, aber zum Praxistest bin ich noch nicht gekommen.


lg nureinangler


----------



## perikles (1. November 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

ich habe mit den berkley knoten weniger tragkraft rausbekommen, als mit meinem spezial-crystal knoten, das hat mich überascht, nonknots habe ich keine, denke aber, wenn die schnur in der mitte reisst und nicht am knoten, dann kann ich schon sicher sagen, das ich wirklich das maximum an tragkraft aus der schnur herausbekommen habe


----------



## Matti329 (2. November 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

Hab die Schnur an der leichten Spinne in 0,06 im Einsatz.

Ich binde einfach den Bimini Twist. Der hält bisher recht ordentlich.

Bei Abrisstest ist sie bei ca 2,8 kg gerissen. Sollte locker reichen meint man...

Erstaunt war ich nur als ich nach dem Abriss neu geknotet habe unddie Schur irgend wo einfach so unter geringster Belastung gerissen ist. Weiß nicht wo da der Fehler lag.
Die belastste Schnur hatte ich natürlich vorher entfernt.

Ich hoffe das das nur einmalig war. #d

Die Wurfeigenschaften als solches finde ich absolut Klasse. auf die Schwere Spinne kommt Sie mir aber vorerst nicht. Da bleib ich lieber bei Power Pro undJerry Brown.

Gruß Matthias


----------



## pohlk (2. November 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

Nochmal zur Abriebfestigkeit:

Gefischt habe ich mit einer Shimano Rarenium und dazu ne Sportex-Rute.
Beides neue Sachen, von daher glaube ich nicht das die Ringe der Rute oder das Schnurlaufröllchen irgendwelche Schäden hervorrufen.

Es bleibt abzuwarten was die anderen Boardies demnächst berichten werden.


----------



## loete1970 (2. November 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

Dem kann ich auch zustimmen, ich finde ebenfalls, dass die Abriebfestigkeit  bescheiden ist. Die Schnur riffelt sofort auf.Am Montag ist mir dann alles um die Ohren geflogen und ich konnte einen Abriss inkl. Köder verzeichnen! Ich habe Fluorocarbon mit dem Grinner Knoten befestigt!

Die Wurfweite mit der Schnur finde ich allerdings sehr gut.


----------



## Michael_05er (2. November 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*



loete1970 schrieb:


> Ich habe Fluorocarbon mit dem Grinner Knoten befestigt!


 Hast Du mal den "doppelten Albright" versucht, den Berkley genau dafür empfiehlt? Ich habe damit bis jetzt keine Probleme, der hält bei mir echt gut.
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## bassproshops (2. November 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

Soooooooo....
Jetz seit etwa 1 Woche ist die Schnur jetzt drauf, 0,10mm!!
Ich habe unterfüttert mit einigen Metern Mono und gleich am selben Tag die Knoten undso bisschen geübt, der Nano Knoten ist okay ich werde in Zukunft aber eher zu No Knots greifen.
Am nächsten Tag das erstemal gefischt...
Zu den Wurfeigenschaften: Die Schnur wirft sich echt gut finde ich, ich habe sie direkt mit normaler Geflochtenen im direkten Vergleich geworfen wo sie deutlich überlegen war D
Die Tragkraft konnte ich bislang nicht ausreizen aber bislang hat sie jeden Hänger überstanden (;

Dafür das ich nichts bezahlen musste - gute Schnur


----------



## loete1970 (2. November 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*



> Hast Du mal den "doppelten Albright" versucht, den Berkley genau dafür  empfiehlt? Ich habe damit bis jetzt keine Probleme, der hält bei mir  echt gut.



Nein, aber werde ich nun mal versuchen, bedankt!


----------



## nureinangler (3. November 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

Habe heute schon mal die Bremse der Angel mit einem 650gr Gewicht eingestellt, und dabei irgendwie eine verdrillung bemerkt mit der Schnur.

Möglich das es nur dadurch zu stande gekommen ist, weil das Gewicht direkt so verbunden war, und kein Wirbel vorgeschaltet war.
Aber es war nicht wirklich viel Bewegung vorhanden.

Sonst jemand derartiges bemerkt? Hatte optisch keine Beschädigung festgestellt, aber dennoch.

lg nureinangler


----------



## weißbrot (4. November 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

moin,


habe seit etwa 10h aktives fischen eine 0.17 testweise auf der rolle. verbindungselement zum FC ist ein knotenlosverbinder, das FC hat laut dem datenblatt etwa 1kg weniger an tragkraft. hatte schon den einen oder anderen gummifisch via hänger verloren. es ist bis jetzt nie an der hauptschnur gerissen. aber was die 1. paar meter der H.-schnur betrifft, hat sie so ein art drall. werde dazu aber noch ein paar worte sagen, wenn die schnur genau untersucht habe.
was die wurfweite betrifft, bekomme weiter ergebnisse wie eine 0.12 "spiderwire red code".


gruß
weißbrot


----------



## nureinangler (5. November 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

So Praxistest ist nun gemacht worden, ohne wirklich Mängel aufzufinden.
Die Abriebfestigkeit scheint keine Probleme zu bereiten, zumindest konnte ich nach 10Std. angeln bei relativ klarem mit wenig Kraut und Laub behafteten Gewässer nichts feststellen.
Ein ausfransen der Schnur ist dabei nicht vorgekommen, allerdings hab ich die Schnur vorher gut gefettet und es hat sich möglicherweise positiv darauf ausgewirkt 
Somit in Sachen Abriebfestigkeit keine bis minimale Mängel (minimale weil die Schnur sich, vielleicht ein ganz kleines bisschen rauer anfühlt, aber ich schätze das liegt eher an der verlorengegangen Fettung der Schnur).
Auch das Wurfverhalten ist echt toll für eine geflochtene ergo. sehr schöne Reichweite und kaum Geräuschentwicklung beim einholen (insgesamt vergleichbar mit 0.30mono, wobei die Wurfweite vielleicht sogar ein wenig über der 0,30mono liegt genauso wie die Geräuschentwicklung die etwas über der einer 30er mono liegt.).

Habe nebenbei erwähnt ein Testvideo der 0.04 nanofil gesehen, echt beachtlich was man mit solch einer dünnen Schnur alles angeln kann, zwar auf ungarisch aber doch sehenwert 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CmRQvZRfZLc


lg nureinangler


----------



## nureinangler (5. November 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*



antonio schrieb:


> wieso dünn und vor allem beachtlich?
> 
> antonio



Gegenfrage, was wäre für dich den dünn?
Also ich hatte die 0,02mm in der Hand und die war verflucht dünn, und die 0,04mm dürfte auch bei doppelter dicke noch in die Kategorie dünn bis sehr dünn fallen.


lg nureinangler


----------



## degl (6. November 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

So die 0,20er hat jetzt das 2.Brandungsangeln(leider ohne Brandung) hinter sich und wieder keine Beanstandungen#h

gruß degl


----------



## Henny0710 (21. November 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

Ich habe auch die Nanofil getestet auf meiner kleinen Spinnrute. Habe 0,20 Schnur drauf. Die hält bombenstark, biegt mir bei hängern sogar den Haken auf und lässt sich auch viel weiter werfen als meine alte Schnur. 

Ohne Probleme einen schönen 80er Hecht und einen 30er Barsch gedrillt. |wavey:


----------



## ein Angler (26. November 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

Hi
Ich habe sie mir in 0,17mm draufgespult und ich muß sagen sehr gut. Sie wirft sich in der Stärke wie eine 0,08 aus, die Gräuschkulisse beim Einholen super leise. Und wenn es mit Eis losgeht wird sie sicher wegen ihrer glatten Oberfläche eine gute Figur abgeben #6.
Die Farbe ist nicht so schön aber sonst wirklich sehr zu empfelen.
Andreas


----------



## Schlebusch (28. November 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

was mich ja mal interessieren würde ist der vergleich zur powerpro.
kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen??
bin eigentlich sehr begeistert von der powerpro aber die nanofil reizt mich schon irgendwie.
würde gerne mal die meinung von jemanden hören der beide schnüre fischt oder gefischt hat und zu welcher er mir rät.


----------



## Franky (28. November 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

Subjektiver Eindruck: nanofil "glatter", PowerPro ist "runder" bessere Knotentragkräfte... Vom "subjektiven" Durchmesser zu angegebener Tragkraft sehe ich die auf ziemlich gleichen Niveau.
Wie "haltbar" die Nanofil gegenüber der PowerPro ist, lässt sich aufgrund der kurzen Nutzungsdauer noch nicht sagen. Ich schätze aber mal, dass die PowerPro da "besser" zu sein scheint, zumal sich einige Abnutzungserscheinungen auf den ersten 20 m Nanofil zeigen (leicht rauh).


----------



## weißbrot (28. November 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

moin,

was franky schreibt bringt auch meine erfahrungen auf dem punkt.
im vergleich zur powerpro, würde ich diese in zukunft vorziehen. ein bekannter hat die PP zur gleichen zeit neu bespullt und hatte bis dato weniger ärger mit ihr.
was aber klar für die nano spricht, ist die wurfweite.
genauere details kann gern heute abend dazu schrieben, frau kommt gleich nach hause und ik muss gemüse schnippeln.


gruß
weißbrot


----------



## Sinned (29. November 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*



LEV schrieb:


> was mich ja mal interessieren würde ist der vergleich zur powerpro.
> kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen??
> bin eigentlich sehr begeistert von der powerpro aber die nanofil reizt mich schon irgendwie.
> würde gerne mal die meinung von jemanden hören der beide schnüre fischt oder gefischt hat und zu welcher er mir rät.


Ich habe die Nano-file nun ausgiebig getestet. Runter damit und wieder die Power Pro drauf.
Ich hatte viele Köderverluste beim Auswerfen (Schnurbruch), einen sehr schlechten Köderkontakt beim GuFieren und die "Nano"Beschichtung bleibt auch nicht lang erhalten - was dann letztendlich dazu führt, dass die einzig positive Eigenschaft (Wurfweite) auch nicht mehr existiert.
Die Power Pro bleibt die beste Schnur für die Spinnfischerei!


----------



## DokSnyder (30. November 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

Servus!

Hab eigentlich überall PP drauf gehabt, jetzt aber mal 2 Spulen mit 12er und 17er Nano voll gemacht. Die 17er liegt leider immernoch rum, kam noch nicht zum fischen damit, die 12er hab ich auf einer Technium die ich im moment häufiger fische.

Die Nano scheint auch ohne größere Belastung oder Reibung auszufransen. Hab die bisher nur Vertikal gefischt, da ich von der mangelnden Abriebfähigkeit gelesen habe. An vielen Stellen sind einzelne der dünnen  Einzelfasern gerissen, obwohl ja, wenn überhaupt, kaum externe Belastung darauf gewirkt hat. Hatte trotzdem noch keinen merkwürdigen Schnurbruch wovon andere schon erzählt haben. 
Ein Freund fischt die 20er mit mittelschweren Rigs: die Schnur ist auf die ersten 20m schon gut mitgenommen, obwohl 1,5m FC standardmäßig vorgeschaltet wurden. 
Interessanterweise habe ich schon seit dem Aufspulen einen komischen "Knoten" in der Schnur. Das ist eine ca. 1 cm lange Verdickung in der Schnur, sieht aus als hätte die Schnur an der Stelle einen Kurzspleiß und ist ca 3 mal so dick und verhärtet.
Mit der Knotentragkraft habe ich bisher keine Probleme. Knoten schön feucht, dann läuft das, wobei die 12er auch nicht die dünnste der Nanofilen ist. Verwendet habe ich ausschliesslich den doppelten Grinner bisher, von 12er Nano auf entweder 25er, 34er oder 46er FC. Alles kein Problem, ich schätze man muss nur, wie bei FC sowieso Standard, die Knoten sehr sorgfältig und feucht binden.

Das man verdammt weit werfen kann stimmt, die Schnur ist echt weich. Läuft sauber und leise durch die Ringe, und auch von Verdrallung kann keine Rede sein. Liegt super auf der Rolle und hatte noch kein Vertüdelung.

Köderkontakt ist finde ich genausogut wie bei anderen Geflochtenen, die Dehnung ist ja auch annähernd die selbe.

Zur PP muss ich ja nicht mehr viel sagen, steht ja alles im PP Thread. 
Fazit: Für mich ist PP bisher einfach die bessere Allroundschnur. Abriebfest, fehlerfrei, weich genug um gut zu werfen, und die Tragkraft ist top. Und stimmt sogar mit den Angaben überein, wenn man in den USA kauft. (Wobei die amerikanische Tragkraft bei der Nano ja auch zu stimmen scheint. Ist ja auch halb so hoch angegeben wie in DT.)
Nicht ohne Grund hatte die PP alle anderen Schnüre bei mir abgelöst.
Nano werde ich nur verwenden wo es auf Wurfweite ankommt und/oder ich wenig Gefahr laufe die Schnur durch Abrieb zu schwächen. Falls ich die Schnur frühzeitig runterschmeisse oder sich etwas an meiner Einschätzung ändert sage ich nochmal Bescheid. Werd erstmal noch weiter testen. Falls die 17er sich komplett anders verhält werde ich davon auch mal berichten.

Gruß
Dok


----------



## Heringskiller89 (30. November 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

Mahlzeit,
Ich hab 100m als test drauf. hatte nen gutschein aus der fisch und fang.

Die Tragkraft und flugeigenschaften sind top.

Leider muss ich dazu sagen das mir gestern beim Spinnen aufgefallen ist das die Schnur nach ca 150 Würfen die schnur aufgesplissen ist und damit die Tragkraft geminsert ist. 

Ich find Ist bischen viel wind um nichts gemacht. Ich werd warscheinlich die 100m solange nehmen bis nichts mehr da ist und dann wieder zur normalen geflochtenen Zurück kehren.

Meine Meinung, VIEL NAME MITTELMÄßIGE QALITÄT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## steppes (30. November 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

Hab mir heute auch die Testschnur in 0,12 geholt und auch gleich beim Spinnfischen am Altrhein eingesetzt.

Fazit:
Fliegt bei mir morgen gleich wieder von der Rolle. Hatte endlich mal wieder 2 schöne Bisse und beim Anhieb ist mir beidemal die Nanofil gerissen und das ohne große last da ich sicherheitshalber die Bremse sehr locker hatte und eine recht weiche Rute verwendet habe.

Beim ersten Biss hatte ich ca. 1m Fluo davor geschaltet.
Beim zweiten Biss war das Stahlvorfach über einen Wirbel mit der Nano verbunden, benutzt wurde der empf. Wirbelknoten von Berkley.

Also diese Schnur kommt bei mir nirgends mehr drauf.

- fliegt gut von der Rolle, weite Würfe ohne Probleme
- reißt sehr leicht
- schlechte Knotenfestigkeit
- schöne Leise
- verliert schnell die Farbe (nach 4 Würfen war sie schon verfärbt)

Also ich kann die Schnur nicht empf. und werde bei meiner Cora Z bleiben.


----------



## degl (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

Nach wie vor fischt sich die Nano am Strand gut...........#6

Weniger gut ist aber für mich ein Prob mit den mir bekannten Schlagschnurknoten.............am Strand im Lichte der Kopflampe,
gelang es mir nicht auch nur einen brauchbaren Knoten zu binden, was im heimischen Angelkeller kein Prolem ist ging am Strand garnicht.

Da ich sowas mit der PP oder auch mit meinen Monoschnüren garnicht kenne, wird die Nano zu Ende gefischt ud das wars dann|rolleyes

Da bleib ich lieber bei den "Altbekannten"

gruß degl


----------



## ein Angler (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

Hi Leute
Vielleicht lehne ich mich ja zu weit aus dem Fenster, nur kann ich nichts schlechtes berichten. Ich habe die 0,17 drauf. No Knot System, keine Probs, dann reissen kann ich nicht bestätigen, heute mal gleich 2 Hacker gelöst und dran war ein Ast, ich hatte schon gedacht nen Zander getreten zu haben weil nach dem Ast eine Schnur dran war. Beides hat so harmoniert das ich mich schon gefreut habe, #q und das andere Mal, denke 0,30 Mono mit Grundblei. Desweiteren keine Perrücke nicht im Ansatz. Ich finde sie gut bleib erstmal dabei.
Andreas


----------



## hechtangler-uede (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

Hallo 
Nach ca 15 Stunden angeln mit 17ner Nanofil gibts bis auf das Ausfranseln nichts zu meckern über die Schnur. Wurfweite ist wirklich etwas weiter, Hänger lösen ist auch kein Problem. Was noch fehlt ist ein Test bei Minusgraden. 
Aber andere Schnüre franseln genauso, auch Topschnüre. 
Mein Fazit gute Schnur für 11 Euro die 100 Meter.


----------



## j.Breithardt (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*



steppes schrieb:


> Hab mir heute auch die Testschnur in 0,12 geholt und auch gleich beim Spinnfischen am Altrhein eingesetzt.
> 
> Fazit:
> Fliegt bei mir morgen gleich wieder von der Rolle. Hatte endlich mal wieder 2 schöne Bisse und beim Anhieb ist mir beidemal die Nanofil gerissen und das ohne große last da ich sicherheitshalber die Bremse sehr locker hatte und eine recht weiche Rute verwendet habe.
> ...


 


Welche Farbe? 
Meine war beim Kauf weiß,und ist es nach über 150 Angel-
stunden immer noch. Was habt ihr für eine Wasserqualität?


----------



## Multe (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

Hej steppes, das passt etwas nicht von dem was du postest!!
Was soll sich da färben ??? Welche Farbe ???? Da ist *keine* Farbe drauf!
Das Grundmaterial ist und bleibt *WEIß*


----------



## j.Breithardt (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*



Multe schrieb:


> Hej steppes, das passt etwas nicht von dem was du postest!!
> Was soll sich da färben ??? Welche Farbe ???? Da ist *keine* Farbe drauf!
> Das Grundmaterial ist und bleibt *WEIß*


 



Aber er hat mitgeredet. |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*



hechtangler-uede schrieb:


> Hallo
> Nach ca 15 Stunden angeln mit 17ner Nanofil gibts bis auf das Ausfranseln nichts zu meckern über die Schnur. Wurfweite ist wirklich etwas weiter, Hänger lösen ist auch kein Problem. Was noch fehlt ist ein Test bei Minusgraden.
> Aber andere Schnüre franseln genauso, auch Topschnüre.
> Mein Fazit gute Schnur für 11 Euro die 100 Meter.




Echt?? So teuer??
Beim Fishermans Partner in Lübeck kost der Mist nur 7,- !!!!
Nichts desto trotz kommt mir die Schnur auf keine Rolle!!!

Greetz

Mirco


----------



## Angler9999 (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*



ein Angler schrieb:


> Hi Leute
> Vielleicht lehne ich mich ja zu weit aus dem Fenster, nur kann ich nichts schlechtes berichten. Ich habe die 0,17 drauf. No Knot System, keine Probs, dann reissen kann ich nicht bestätigen,
> Andreas



NO Knot, das mach mal mit 3m Vorfachlänge oder mit Schlagschnur (5m)

Von den 3 x 120 m die ich gekauft habe sind 2 mal bereits beim Aufspulen auf die E-Spule die Schnur gerissen. 15m und 35m verloren. 
Sonstige Zugtests waren ok. Die Knoten verlangen jedoch gefühlt die doppelte Anzahl von Wicklungen.

Wegen Zeitmangel konnte ich sie am Wasser noch nicht testen.


----------



## steppes (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*



Multe schrieb:


> Hej steppes, das passt etwas nicht von dem was du postest!!
> Was soll sich da färben ??? Welche Farbe ???? Da ist *keine* Farbe drauf!
> Das Grundmaterial ist und bleibt *WEIß*



Hä?? kapirisch net was du schreibst|bigeyes

Seit wann sind Schnüre lackiert und verfärben sich nicht??????

Ich angel am Altarm des Rhein, das Wasser ist eigentlich recht klar aber die Schnur hat sich bereits nach einigen Stunden an die Gewässerfarbe angepasst. Kann sein das auch nur die Oberfläche eine leichte verfärbung bekommen hat und es sich am nächsten Gewässer (sehr klarer Baggerseee) wieder legt (evtl. Algen auf der Schnuroberfläche), aber das glaube ich eigentlich nicht.

Jo, NoKnot Verbinder wären evtl. eine Lösung aber wegen Schlagschnur (Fluo o.ä) nicht zweckgemäß und die Schnur muß ja wohl eine "normale" Knotenfestigkeit haben, am Gewässer will ich Angeln und meinem Material vertrauen können.


----------



## Maetti (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

Nanofil klar für n ARSCH !! schlechteste schnurr auf dem markt zur zeit !! ich arbeite bei fishermans partner und es gab nur reklamationen und ich hab sie selbst getestet in versciedenen stärken zwischen 0,06 und 0,20 alles für n arsch knotenfestigkeit gleich nur ! reist sofort am knoten !


----------



## basti0984 (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

ui... das klingt ne gut... ich hab se seit paar monaten und bin bis jetzt eigentlich ganz zufrieden... hab auch eigentlich keine probleme mit knoten, wenn man den richtigen macht... 
das problem ist, dass die schnur halt echt hauch dünn ist und das se ne viel brauch zum reisßen...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*



basti0984 schrieb:


> das problem ist, dass die schnur halt echt hauch dünn ist und das se ne viel brauch zum reisßen...



Dünn ok aber das kann ein reissen ja nicht unbedingt erklären?!
Entweder Tragkraft zu optimistisch angegeben oder die Schnur reagiert äusserst empfindlich auf Belastungsspitzen?Oder beides|kopfkrat


----------



## basti0984 (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

meinte das so, die reagiert ähnlich wie andere geflochtene auf rauheiten und so, also steine, muscheln, etc. und dadurch das se wircklich sehr dünn ist im vergleich zu einer normalen geflochtenen mit selben angegeben durchmesser ist se sehr schnell durch... 
beim knoten machen selbst muss man echt sehr drauf achten das die schnur sehr feucht ist sonst scheuert se sich beim festziehen selbst durch...

naja und tragkraftangaben, amerikaner halt...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

Also doch eher eine reine Freiwasserschnur ?
Schwanke da die letzten Wochen hin und her...einerseits bin ich mit meinen Schnüren mehr als zufrieden aber andererseits juckt bei neuen Schnüren die Experimentier-und Ausprobiernase.


----------



## basti0984 (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

knall doch einfach mal 150m drauf und probier se selber aus... so viel kostet se ja ne...
ich hab das genutzt als vor einiger zeit der gutschein über hundert meter in einer zeitung drin war... hab mir 200m draquf knallen lassen und nur hundert bezahlt... und wurfeigenschsften der schnur sind auf jeden super...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

Auch wahr.Versuch macht klug.Eigenversuch noch klüger.


----------



## Wallersen (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

Also ich hab die Nanofil in 0,08 jetzt seit ein paar Tagen auf meiner 2-12g Skeletor.
Im Trockentest war die Knotentragkraft nicht sonderlich überzeugend, wenn der knoten aber mit viel Spucke sauber gebunden ist hält er schon, zumindest is mir in der kurzen Zeit noch nix abgerissen.... aber wirklich begeistern konnte die schnur in der Hinsicht auch nicht.
Der Nächste Punkt ist die Abriebfestigkeit, da der Faden so hauchdünn ist muss man sofort schnur runter schneiden wenn man eine Macke entdeckt sonst läuft man Gefahr einen Abriss zu bekommen.
Dass die Schnur, insbesondere die Knoten, keine Belastungsspitzen mögen habe ich bei den Trockentests schon gemerkt. Mit einer weichen Rute (-12g) werden diese Belastungsspitzen allerdings gut weggepuffert.
Weiterhin neigt die Schnur stark zum Einschneiden in die unteren Lagen auf der Rolle, was natürlich zu Rucken beim Schnurabzug führen kann und somit das Knotenproblem wieder verstärkt.
Von den Wurfeigenschaften bin ich auch nicht so ganz überzeugt. Die Schnur läuft zwar hervorragend reibungslos durch die Ringe und von der Rolle allerdings konnte ich damit keine größeren Wurfweiten erzielen als mit einer 0,08er Tuf Line XP (geht eher in Richtung 0,25er) welche ich vorher drauf hatte.
Weiterhin neigen insbesondere Wobbler dazu sich beim Wurf zu überschlagen was z.b. beim 65er Pointer doch sehr lästig ist wenn man jeden 2.-3. wurf den Köder ausm Vorfach tüddeln muss. Das Überschlagen kann ich mir nur durch die Geringe Reibung erklären, da mit der dicken Tuf Line selbige Köder immer hervorragend wie ein Pfeil geflogen sind.

Alles in Allem sehe ich bei der Schnur deutlich mehr Nachteile als Vorteile gegenüber einer preiswerten Geflochtenen und werde sie bei Zeiten wieder von der Rolle schmeißen.
Die Frage ist nur welche Schnur dann drauf soll .. bisher habe ich noch keine Schnur gefunden die wirklich meinen Vorstellungen entspricht... vielleicht doch mal den hohen Preis für Stroft zahlen wenn diese dann meinen Ansprüchen genügt.


----------



## basti0984 (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

also das mit der wurfweite kann ich so ne teilen, aber ich hab die schnur auch auf meiner ds-rute drauf und fische keine wobbler mit der schnur... 
das die wurfweite bei dir sich ne erhöht hat liegt bestimmt an dem von dir beschriebenen unruhigerem flugverhalten des wobblers.... 

also zwei schnüre die sich auch noch zu probieren lohnen sind die spiderwire invis (aus eigener erfahrung) und die power pro (empfehlung von vielen anderen)...


----------



## MrFloppy (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

@ wallersen:
Probier doch mal die Climax Mono Br8. 
Ich hatte auch schon viele verschiedene Geflechte getestet. Fürs Grobe bleibe ich vorerst bei PP (gut ab 10lb) und JB, aber fürs Feine habe ich noch keine besseres Schur auf der Rolle gehabt, als die Mono Br8.

Klar: 50€ für 300m ist happig, aber ich hatte Glück und bekam die 300m für 35€. Andererseits: Wenn ich mich dafür 1 Jahr (oder 2) nicht ärgern muss, dann ist die Schnur quasi geschenkt


----------



## FangeNichts5 (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

Also ich hab die Nanofil seit ca 1,5 Monaten auf 2 Combos drauf. Die 0,12er (10200er Red Arc + Speedmaster 240 MH) und die 0,08er (10100er Red Arc + Elite Spin 2-8g).
Also an der leichten Combo ist sie perfekt aufgehoben, man kann mit den leichten Ködern doch noch ein paar Meter rauskitzeln im Vergleich zur Power Pro die ich vorher gefischt habe. Also an der Combo macht die Schnur richtig Spaß#6
An der MH Combo ist sie mir etwas zu "unsichtbar", beim Jiggen ist es schwierig da drauf zu gucken, Wurfweite ist aber ebenfalls gut. 

Mit den Knoten habe ich übrigens keine Probleme, nutze No Knots, bisher noch keinen Abriss, konnte die Hänger immer lösen


----------



## Allround-Angler (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

Tragkrafttest mit 20er:
12 kg (Gewichtsstücke, denn Waagen können zu stark abweichen, bzw. überlastet werden, wenn die Schnur reißt)
haben gehalten.
Knoten: 4-facher Schlaufenknoten, mein bevorzugter bei Geflochtener.

Wurfeigenschaften: Bei zufrierenden Ringen (ja, es war in diesem "Winter" mal kurz knackig kalt|supergri) immer noch gut, übliche Geflochtene neigt da zum Steiffrieren.
Unter normalen Bedingungen ein wenig besser als Geflochtene.
Gut ist die Steifheit die dafür sorgt, das weniger Perücken entstehen.

Abriebfestigkeit: Ein Manko bei thermofusionierten Schnüren, da die einzelnen "Stränge " parallel liegen und das "Verbacken" wohl ein nicht 100% beherrschbarer Prozeß ist.
Ist aber ein Tick besser als die Vorgängerschnur Fireline. Intensives Spinnfischen über Steinpackungen, etc. sollte man nicht machen, bzw. dann ein sehr langes Stahlvorfach vorschalten, mein 50-cm langes war wohl etwas kurz.

Sichtbarkeit: Semi"transparent", jaja, die Werbung.
Die Schnur ist weiß, eine Forelle hat trotzdem gebissen im klaren Baggersee.


----------



## Rheinspezie (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

Hallo,

ich habe die Schnur auch getestet und bin zwiegespalten : 

gefischt habe ich eine Schnurstärke unter der 20er  (15er,18er?).

Ich habe die Schnur zum Spinnfischen bzw. Gummifischangeln verwendet - dazu soll sie laut Werbung ja taugen !

Frisch aufgespult sind die Wurfeigenschaften besser als bei meinen normalen Geflochtenen.

Aber lässt die glatte Beschichtung, die zu den Weiten führt, mit der Zeit nach, die Würfe fallen dann kürzer aus als zu Beginn ( kam mir so vor ).

Ein Manko der Schnur ist die Abriebseigenschaft : Zum Twistern und Spinnfischen in Grundnähe / Steinpackung *muß meiner Meinung nach zwingend *ein ausreichend langes Vorfach vorgeschaltet werden.

Die Schnur franst sonst aus und ich vermute dadurch eine Abrißgefahr.

Wäre mein persönlicher Albtraum : großer Zander bockt noch kurz vor den Steinen und : " pitsch " :c

Ich achte bei der Schnur ganz penibel auf Schadstellen und die Knoten sollten sorgfältig gebunden werden - und unter Zugkraft teste ich Diese vor dem Angeln immer.

Fazit : Eine Weitwurfschnur, die man hegen, pflegen und öfter kontrollieren sollte.


Note : 3-

Rheinspezie


----------



## Schneidi (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

ich habe zwar noch keine erfahrungen mit der nanofil gemacht aber dafür mit der fireline. Von den extrem kleinen schnurdurchmessern würde ich dringend abraten, da diese zumindest bei der fireline nicht sehr abriebfest sind. Des weiteren besteht die gefahr, dass die schnurlaufringe mit der zeit eingeschnitten werden, wenn diese nicht sehr hochwertig sind. Außterdem ist der Preis für das was die schnur leistet wirklich zu hoch.


----------



## Rheinspezie (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*



Schneidi schrieb:


> ich habe zwar noch keine erfahrungen mit der nanofil gemacht *aber dafür mit der fireline. Von den extrem kleinen schnurdurchmessern würde ich dringend abraten, da diese zumindest bei der fireline nicht sehr abriebfest sind.* Des weiteren besteht die gefahr, dass die schnurlaufringe mit der zeit eingeschnitten werden, wenn diese nicht sehr hochwertig sind. Außterdem ist der Preis für das was die schnur leistet wirklich zu hoch.



Hallo,

die Fireline zählt für mich zu dem Schlechtesten, was am Markt für teuer Geld zu haben ist - die Schnur sieht nach längerem Gebrauch total zerfranst aus,saugt Wasser , friert schnell ein und reißt schnellerwegen der Ausfransungen 

Nie mehr. 

Rheinspezie


----------



## antonio (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> die Fireline zählt für mich zu dem Schlechtesten, was am Markt für teuer Geld zu haben ist - die Schnur sieht nach längerem Gebrauch total zerfranst aus,saugt Wasser , friert schnell ein und reißt schnellerwegen der Ausfransungen
> 
> ...



nicht doch immer gleich pauschalisieren.
ja die fireline hat ein manko in bezug auf abriebfestigkeit.
in hindernisfreien gewässern ist dies aber ohne bedeutung, da ist sie ne gute schnur und es gibt auch keine ausfransungen.
und ich weiß ja nicht was an der fireline teuer sein soll, kann sein daß du den verkehrten dealer hast.

antonio


----------



## Rheinspezie (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*



antonio schrieb:


> *ja die fireline hat ein manko in bezug auf abriebfestigkeit.*
> 
> 
> antonio



...was mir reicht, keinen Cent ( mehr ) für diesen - sorry - Schrott auszugeben.

Die Schnur ist sogar ausgefasert durch den Rutenringkontakt - und die Ringe waren beileibe nicht schlecht.

Jedem das Seine - gefällt sie Dir, fische sie weiter !

Rheinspezie


----------



## antonio (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> ...was mir reicht, keinen Cent ( mehr ) für diesen - sorry - Schrott auszugeben.
> 
> Die Schnur ist sogar ausgefasert durch den Rutenringkontakt - und die Ringe waren beileibe nicht schlecht.
> 
> ...



dann solltest du mal deine ringe tauschen.

antonio


----------



## Wallersen (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

Zu dem Thema Fireline mach ich auch noch ein paar Erfahrungswerte zuzufügen.

Ich habe (hatte) die schnur auf 3 meiner Spincombos, zum einen eine 12er auf meiner Casting Rute, ne 10er auf ne leichten Spinrute und ne 15er auf der Gufi Rute.
Dass die Schnur nur durch Ringkontakt stark ausfranst kann ich bestätigen, selbst an meiner Oren'Ji mit Titanium Sic Ringen brauchte es nicht viele Würfe bis das Ausfranzen auf ganzer strecke begann.
Nach jedem 2.-3. Angeltrip musste ich die Schnur um 10-20m kürzen da sie so sehr ausfranzte dass es schon zu merkbaren Problemen beim werfen mit der Multi (Revo STX) kam und ich angst hatte dass die schnur reißt.

Die 0.10er und 0.12er Ausführung sind mir bisher noch nicht gerissen, die 0.15er Ausführung hingegen hat den Vogel abgeschossen.
Die Schnur ist mir mehrfach ohne nennenswerte Belastung gerissen. Nach jedem Abriss habe ich 20m schnur abgeschnitten in der Hoffnung dass das problem damit erledigt sei.. aber fehlanzeige. Nachdem ich gute 80m abgeschnitten hatte und die schnur welche ich jetzt ans vorfach anbund im neuwertigen zustand war ist es mir sogar passiert dass die schnur während dem Einkurbeln des Gufis ohne einen Biss oder grundkontakt usw einfach abgerissen ist.
seit dem nehme ich fireline höchstens noch zum stippen und selbst da vertraue ich der schnur nicht!

Für mich wirds definitiv keine Schnur von Berkley mehr geben!

Mit Whiplash, Fireline und Nanofil hat dieser Hersteller drei der wohl schlechtesten Schnüre überhaupt am Markt.


----------



## Rheinspezie (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*



Wallersen schrieb:


> Zu dem Thema Fireline mach ich auch noch ein paar Erfahrungswerte zuzufügen.
> 
> 
> *Dass die Schnur nur durch Ringkontakt stark ausfranst kann ich bestätigen, selbst an meiner Oren'Ji mit Titanium Sic Ringen brauchte es nicht viele Würfe bis das Ausfranzen auf ganzer strecke begann.*
> ...




Hallo,
man merkt, dass Du die Schnur ausgiebig getestet hast - kann Dir in weiten Teilen voll zustimmen !

Auch meine Ringe waren hochqualitativ : Fuji-Sic-Beringung und Kumpel fischt sogar Fuji Gold Cermet mit dem gleichen Ergebnis.

Die Ringe selbstverständlich ohne jede Beschädigung...das Ausfransen war schnell zu bemerken , meist schon nach Tagen.

So weit ich von Forellenseeanglern gehört habe, soll es auch eine recht schrottige Monofile von Berkley geben - aber das führt wohl zu weit. |bigeyes


Rheinspezie.


----------



## Fleetangler (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

Ich habe die Nanofil jetzt knapp zweieinhalb Monaten drauf und bin nicht hundertprozentig zufrieden.
Die Schnur wird als drallfrei angepriesen was ich so nicht bestätigen kann.
Wie auch von anderen erwähnt ist die Abriebfestigkeit eher mangelhaft im Gegensatz zu beispielsweise der Powerpro.
Die Geräusche in den Ringen beim Auswerfen sind fast verschwundenund die Oberfläche ist wirklich rund.
Dennoch war ich bei den ersten Einsätzen beim Meerforellenangeln beeindruckt von der Wurfweite und ich konnte auch noch einige Meter rausholen welche mir auch den ein oder anderen Fisch beschert haben.
Allerdings ist gerade beim Zanderangeln die Sichtbarkeit über Wasser nicht optimal was man gerade bei einsetzender Dämmerung merkt.
Zum Meerforellenangeln ist die Nanofil dennoch sehr empfelentswert auch wenn man sie von Zeit zu Zeit auf Schäden kontrollieren sollte.
Zum Hecht-oder Zanderangeln speziell würde ich mir sie allerdings nicht unbeding noch einmal kaufen.

Fleetangler


----------



## yukonjack (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

hab gerade von askari den neuen katalog erhalten. war ne probe von dieser wunderschnur dabei.ca 1m lang 0,06mm durchmesser. bin wissenschaftlich an die sache ran gegangen. hab mir ein par windungen um den finger gewickelt und gezogen. hat super gehalten, wollte aber keine verletzung riskieren. wurfweite, verdrallung und abriebfestigkeit konnte ich leider nicht testen. zur kotenfestigkeit: macht ne schlaufe, bindet die euern hamster ans bein-das andere ende der schnur ans tischbein und bei der ersten flucht des tieres ist die schnur durch. fazit: tragkraft sehr gut, knotenfestigkeit gleich null.
eine frage an euch. wie wird eigentlich nach "DIN" die tragkraft einer schnur ermittelt? und warum ist es sooo wichtig das die angegebenen daten wie durchmesser und tragkraft zu 100% stimmen müssen. hier werden docktorarbeiten darüber  geschrieben,  hab da leute gesehen die haben zu jedem, aber auch zu wirklich jedem thema ihren senf dazu gegeben. 2000, 7000 , einen hab ich gesehen mit über 20000( zwanzigtausend) beiträgen, ich frage mich: wann gehen die typen eigentlich ANGELN.........., aber das ist ein gaaaanz anderes thema!


----------



## fischkop29 (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

hab auch heute ein testfaden bekommen... totaler witz... mit der 0,06 kannst nicht mal ein 20er plötz drillen...


----------



## Franky (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*



yukonjack schrieb:


> hab gerade von askari den neuen katalog erhalten. war ne probe von dieser wunderschnur dabei.ca 1m lang 0,06mm durchmesser. bin wissenschaftlich an die sache ran gegangen. hab mir ein par windungen um den finger gewickelt und gezogen. hat super gehalten, wollte aber keine verletzung riskieren. wurfweite, verdrallung und abriebfestigkeit konnte ich leider nicht testen. zur kotenfestigkeit: macht ne schlaufe, bindet die euern hamster ans bein-das andere ende der schnur ans tischbein und bei der ersten flucht des tieres ist die schnur durch. fazit: tragkraft sehr gut, knotenfestigkeit gleich null.
> eine frage an euch. wie wird eigentlich nach "DIN" die tragkraft einer schnur ermittelt? und warum ist es sooo wichtig das die angegebenen daten wie durchmesser und tragkraft zu 100% stimmen müssen. hier werden docktorarbeiten darüber  geschrieben,  hab da leute gesehen die haben zu jedem, aber auch zu wirklich jedem thema ihren senf dazu gegeben. 2000, 7000 , einen hab ich gesehen mit über 20000( zwanzigtausend) beiträgen, ich frage mich: wann gehen die typen eigentlich ANGELN.........., aber das ist ein gaaaanz anderes thema!



Ich bitte um Entschuldigung, aber ich kann Deinen Beitrag nicht so wirklich deuten. Schiebe ich ihn auf die satirische Schiene, wirkt der "wissenschaftliche Ansatz" mit dem Hamster als Assistent durchaus komisch - passt aber nicht wirklich zum unteren Teil... 
Eine "Prüfung nach DIN" gibt es bei Schnüren nicht. Wie Hersteller diese ermitteln, ist nicht immer klar. Die EFFTA überprüft einige Schnüre und zertifiziert diese - sprich: hier wird im Zweifel nicht so arg geschummelt... 
Die Typen, die "zu jedem Thema senfen müssen", sind diejenigen, von denen so ein Forum hier lebt - und es ist egal, ob jemand 16, 160, 1600 oder 16000 Beiträge geschrieben hat und so seine Erfahrung rund ums Angeln mitteilt.
Eher kommt es da auf das "wie" an...


----------



## Sensitivfischer (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*



Fleetangler schrieb:


> ....Zum Meerforellenangeln ist die Nanofil dennoch sehr empfelentswert auch wenn man sie von Zeit zu Zeit auf Schäden kontrollieren sollte.
> ....



Insgesamt könnte man sagen, dass die Nanofil mit den selben Schwächen daher kommt, wie bereits die Fireline.|kopfkrat


----------



## Downbeat (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*



fischkop29 schrieb:


> hab auch heute ein testfaden bekommen... totaler witz... mit der 0,06 kannst nicht mal ein 20er plötz drillen...


Ich bin versucht zu schreiben: "Gib deinen Angelschein wieder ab!"

Aber andererseits... 
Lass uns bitte an der Erfahrung teilhaben, die dich zu dieser Erkenntnis geführt hat.


----------



## Raubfischjäger84 (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

Die Oberfläche der Nanofilen ist unglaublich glatt, es ensteht kaum Reibung an den Ringen etc.
Leider bleibt diese Eigenschaft nicht lange erhalten. Auch nach Kontakt mit einigen Steinen und Kanten ist die Schnur direkt hin. Hab mal ein Bericht gelesen, dass die schadhaften Stellen immer direkt entfernt werden müssen, aber eigentlich gehe ich ja zum fischen und nicht zum Schnur-Reparatur-Kurs.

Aufgrund der glatten Oberfläche der Schnur ist das anbinden an andere Schnüre nicht ganz so einfach ( Geflochtene, Fluoro etc. )
Kenne nur einen Knoten der da wirklich hält.

Mein Fazit: Für den Preis setze ich lieber auf andere Schnüre !:vik:


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

So, auch von mir mal ein kleines Update...

Mittlerweile fische ich die Nano auf drei Rollen, darunter einer Baitcaster, immer in der 15er Stärke.

Bisher habe ich, bis auf die mangelnde Abriebsfestigkeit und die Kratzgeräusche nichts hinzuzufügen.
Wenn man sowieso mit einem Vorfach fischen muß, ist das mit der A.-festigkeit auch nicht tragisch. Ich schalte sowieso immer ein dünnes Stahlverfach vor, da die Hechtgefahr im Rhein und in der Mosel mittlerweile sehr groß ist.

Ich kann mich auch nicht über die Tragkraft beschweren... Beim letzten Vertikalfischen vom Boot habe ich einen Haken von einem Fox-Bleikopf aufgebogen. Und die sind, bedingt durch ihre "Kürze" auch ganz schön stabil.

Mal abwarten wie sie sich im Winter verhält, dann kann man ein abschließendes Urteil fällen.


----------



## Simp (16. März 2012)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

Ich selbst benutze die NanoFil in der Stärke 0.13395mmzum jiggen und bin sehr zufrieden mit der Schnur. Da ich nicht auf die Sichtbarkeit über Wasser angewiesen bin und meine Knoten gut halten, gibt es meiner Meinung nach derzeit kaum eine andere Schnur, die der Nanofil das Wasser reichen könnte.

PS. Ich mache mit der Schnur (wie mit jeder geflochtenen auch) vorm knoten erst 2-3 Windungen durchs Wirbel- bzw Köder-Öhr, damit nichts rutschen kann.


----------



## Frettchen82 (16. März 2012)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*



Simp schrieb:


> in der Stärke 0.13395mm



Könntest du die Stärke etwas genauer angeben? |uhoh:

Vorsicht, Ironie


----------



## Zepfi (16. März 2012)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

Also meine Nanofilkommt heute wieder runter von der Rolle nach 3mal Fischen. Hab die 8er zum Forellenfischen auf meiner Donauweitwurfrute mit 25g Wurfgewicht. Die Schnur ist so platt das beim haufigen Einsatz von Spinnern die Schnur sich so ineinander verdreht das mehr Reibung gentsteht als mit jeder anderen Geflochtenen (und ja ich hab nen guten Wirbel dran) 

Sie Wurfweite ist nen guten Meter weiter als mit meiner 10er Geflecht dafür ist aber die Knotenfestigkeit bei jeder anderen Geflochtenen um einiges besser. 

Fazit: gibt besseres fürs gleiche Geld mit dem man länger seinen Spaß hat vorallem wenn solche Köder wie Spinner zum Einsatz kommen.


----------



## achso (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

Ich kann nur sagen nie wieder!

Ich habe mir die die Nanofil in der Stärke 0,0723 gekauft.
Ich verwende sie ausschliesslich zum Blinkern.

Ein Dreifachwirbel ist selbstverständlich immer dabei. Ein Versuch mit dem Spiro wurde nach wenigen Stunden wieder abgebrochen. Es gab sehr viele Überwürfe die ich mit der geflochtenen fireline nicht habe. Hier also eindeutig Vorteil fireline.

Beim Blinkern konnte ich wirklich einige Meter weiter werfen und bin eigentlich zufrieden gewesen.

Nach einigen Stunden konnte ich jedoch einen Drall an der Schnur erkennen die so nicht hinnehmbar ist.

Die Festigkeit der Schnur lässt dann auch sehr schnell nach, was dazu führte das ich einige Blinker verloren habe.

Eigentlich müsste Berkley eine Rückrufaktion starten. Die Schnur ist sehr teuer und in der Praxis nicht einsetzbar. Denn so eine Schnur kauft man nicht nur für ein paar Angeltage sondern sollte länger halten. Minimum eine Saison.

Berkley wirbt mit diesen Eigenschaften

- perfekte Wurfeigenschaften#6
- extrem sensibel
- extrem dünner Durchmesser & hohe Tragkraft#c
- kein Memory-Effekt#c
- besser Köderpräsentation#6
- niedrige Scheuchwirkung
- ideal zum ultra-leichten Fischen#c
- ideal zum Angeln mit Stippruten;+

Ideal zum ultra-leichtem Fischen ist eine Fehlinformation. |uhoh:Kein Memory-Effekt eine glatte Lüge.|gr:

Wenn man bedenkt das sie angeblich 7 Jahre entwickelt wurde muss man sich fragen was die in den 7 Jahren gemacht haben? Gewiß jedoch keinen Praxis Test.

Ich kann nur sagen bitte Geld zurück und lasst die Finger von dieser teuren Schnur

Petri @ all

Bernd


----------



## ZanderSeifi (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

Habe bei mir die 10er drauf und Fische damit Wobbler und Gummi. Muss sagen die ist Top.:m

Aber ,,, habe die 20er zum Grundangeln genutzt und bin sehr entäuscht von der. Muss sagen ist der größte schrott.

Verschiedene Knoten,Wirbel ect. probiert und nur abrisse bekommen ohne das ich damit mal vernünftig Angeln konnte.

Hab den dreck gleich wieder verkauft.

Die 10er reicht zum Barsch Angeln völlig aus aber kauf mir danach den SCHROTT nie wieder.

SCHADE BERKLEY:c:c


----------



## Angler9999 (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

Ich habe mir 4 Spulen mit der Schnur bestückt.
Bei zwei Schnüren reißt die Schnur mittendrin. Bereits beim Aufspulen bzw umspulen hatte ich mich geärgert.

Jetzt beim abspulen um Platz für die neue Schnur zu machen, hatte sich sogar meine Frau gewundert, das die Schnur plötzlich mittendrin zu Ende war. Natürlich war sie wieder nur beim Spulen gerissen.

Kein Kauftipp.
Alle 4 Spulen sind wieder frei von Nanofil.
Ich bin froh wieder die altbewährte Schnur drauf zu haben.


----------



## 1980ba (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

Nachdem es die Nanofil ja jetzt schon einige Zeit gibt, sind die echten Praxiserfahrungen mal sehr interessant!!!

Ich habe mir auch die 0,20er mal geholt und zum Spinnen und Wobbeln genommen.

War auch damit auf den Bodden auf Hecht.

Ans sich hat sie ihre Arbeit schon getan, aber sie ist einfach SEHR SEHR SEHR empfindlich. Um keine Abrisse durch minimalste Beschädigungen zu haben, muss man sie konsequent einkürzen! Und wenn ich mal öfter wie einmal im Monat angeln gehe, dann bleibt von den ursprünglichen 150 Metern ratzfatz nix mehr über.....

Es ist definitiv KEINE geile neuerfindung...!  Für das Geld kann man sich bedenkenlos eine andre echte Flechtschnur (Marke!) kaufen, hat man mehr davon...

Ich werd sie mir auch nicht mehr zulegen...!!!!!   

Gruß Marcus


----------



## mathei (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

bei mir kommt sie auch wieder runter.3fach wirbel ist drann und dennoch völlig verdreht die schnur. nach dem angeltag muss ich die ersten 3 m abschneiden. da sind die auflösungserscheinungen zu erkennen.


----------



## Raubfischzahn (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

Ich bin ebenfalls sehr enttäuscht von der Schnur.Nach längeren Angeln wird die Schnur sehr platt und die ersten paar Meter werden sehr spröde,so dass sie öfters nach ein paar Gewaltwürfen unerwartet reißt und sich so schon einige Köder verabschiedet haben. 
Zum Preis ist zu sagen,dass sie bei uns im Laden nur noch ca. 7€ kostet (100m) aber mittlerweile würde ich sie als Geschenkt sogar noch für zu teuer halten.Mein Fazit:Nie wieder!


----------



## Micha85 (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

Ich stoss mal mit ins Horn.

Die anfängliche Begeisterung ist zwar (bisher) keiner herben Enttäuschung, aber ziemlicher Ernüchterung gewichen. 

Nach wie vor halte ich die Knotenfestigkeit für sehr Gut. 
Wenn es Abrisse gibt reisst in aller Regel das Vorfach. (und so soll es ja sein) 

Was mir eher weniger gefällt ist das sie langsam aussieht als hätte sie ein Gewinde. 
Allerdings stört mich dieser Drall bisher eher wenig. Dadurch wird sie in den Ringen zwar etwas gebremst, wodurch das Plus an Wurfweite zum Teufel geht, trotzdem sind die Wurfeigenschaften bisher (noch) gut. 
Dadurch das sie steifer ist als meine bisherige Geflochtene kommt es, auch bei versemmelten Würfen, so gut wie garnichtmehr zu Perücken. 
Auch habe ich den Eindruck das sie dadurch leichter von der Rolle läuft. 

Auf der Barschrute bleibt die 0,08er auf jeden Fall drauf. Hier fand ich sie bisher wirklich überzeugend.
Ob die 0,17er auf der Hechtrute bleibt muss ich mir noch ein weilchen überlegen. 

Unterm Strich nicht die angekündigte Revolution aber, grade in kleinen Durchmessern, eine durchaus anständige Strippe.


----------



## tomtomgo (11. August 2012)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

hallo ins Forum,
mein vorläufiges Fazit für die Nano,
hab sie fürs Spinnfischen in 0,15 drauf und bin total entäuscht.
Sehr schlechte Sichtbarkeit gepaart mit extremen Abrieb (Steinpackungen ) und das größte Manko ist das die Schnur einfach so mittendrin bricht,zb.beim Anschlagen oder selbst beim knotenbinden ist mir das mehrere Male passiert(oberhalb des Knotens.Bei einem Hänger bspw.traut man sich nicht mal mehr Druck auszuüben um den Köder zu retten.
Okay mit der Wurfweite und dem Geräuschpegel hat Berkley nicht übertrieben,bei allem anderen leider ja.
Ich werde zur guten alten Fireline zurückkehren.
Tom


----------



## pfefferladen (11. August 2012)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

Ich hab die 0,14mm auf der Core 51mg.....traumhaft.

Allerdings nur im Wasser ohne Steine usw....ansonsten würd ich die Schnur nicht nehmen.


----------



## Zwockel1980 (20. August 2012)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

Tag zusammen.

Habe (bzw. hatte) die 0,15er Berkley Nanofil zum Spinnfischen drauf. 

Die Schnur ist aufgrund ihrer weißen Farbe sehr schlecht zu sehen. Ich bilde mir dennoch ein, dass sie eine größere Scheuchwirkung als die gelbe Spiderwire hat.

Zudem ist die Schnur mehrmals einfach so mitten drin unter mäßiger Belastung (WEIT vor der angegeben lineare Tragkraft von 7,x kg) gerissen, ohne dass die Bruchstelle vorher etwa an Steinen gescheuert hätte oder ähnliches.

Ich kann von der Schnur nur abraten und bin wieder zu Spiderwire zurückgekehrt.

Grüße,

Zwockel


----------



## Dirk471 (5. September 2012)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

Auch wenn jetzt ein aufschrei durch die Menge gehen wird, aber ich angele die Nanofil seit mehreren Wochen und meine Begeisterung ist ungebremst.
Benutze die 0,12-er zum Gummifischen.
Weder das plattwerden der Schnur noch plötzliche Schnurbrüche nicht.
Nach dem Drill mit einem 80-er Hecht habe ich die Schnur gründlich kontrolliert und konnte keine Beschädigungen oder´Verformungen feststellen.
Für mich persönlich ist sie erste Wahl.


----------



## NR.9 (7. September 2012)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

Meine Erfahrungen mit der Nanofil beziehen sich nur auf das Forellenangeln mit Sbirolinoruten(stationär und aktiv) und sind diesbezüglich bisher gut.
Hatte vorher viel schlechtes gehört - wie schon erwähnt - Schnurbruch, Knotenfestigkeit und Robustheit.
Ich fische nun 3 Rollen mit Ihr - eine 0,08mm, 0,12mm und 0,17mm - Was die Wurfweiten angeht - in verbindung mit einer guten Rute (bei mir Shimano Catana und Mitchell Naikai Boloruten), Rolle mit grossen Spulenkopf (bei mir Cormoran Corcast Super Jet) und der Nanofil habe ich wirklich die besagten 30% MEHR Weite !!!
Da ich beim Sbirofischen weniger das Problem mit Hindernissen im Wasser habe, habe ich bisher auch nicht feststellen müssen das sie bei Abrieb oder ähnlichen diese "plattgedrückt" Erscheinung hat- Wobei ich es in einen selbsttest (Fingernagel) auch festgestellt habe das sie sich schnell Platt drücken lässt und logischerweise auch nicht in ihre Urform zurück geht. Was die Knoten angeht ist es schon nicht ganz einfach aber es gibt mehrere gut haltende Knoten. Was die Tragkraft angeht sind wir es ja von den Amis gewohnt seltsame Tragkraftwerte und Durchmesser vorgesetzt zubekommen. 
Ich fische z.B. die 0,17mm Schnur in Verbindung mit 60gr. schweren Sbirolinos und werfe diese unter Volllast(volle Pulle) bis zu 110m - grosser Vorteil an grossen Forellenseen wo Fische weit draussen stehen - und hatte noch keinen einzigen Schnurbruch ! Mein Fazit - schöne Schnur fürs Sbirofischen ! Aber als Spinnschnur wo es häufiger Kontakt zum Grund bzw. Hindernissen gibt würde ich ihr nicht Vertrauen können. Ich könnte sie mir noch ganz gut als Schnur zum Matchangeln vorstellen aber mehr fällt mir erstmal nicht ein - evtl. Vertikal aber von sowas habe ich keinen Plan.

Haut Rein


----------



## smithie (7. September 2012)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

Ich konnte in meinem Urlaub gerade die Nanofil ausgiebig testen.
Ich habe zum Barschangeln mit Gummifisch etc. verwendet.

Das Ergebnis vorweg: ich habe die Schnur nach einer Woche wieder abgespult und weggeworfen.

Warum?

1) die Schnur ist sehr steif und damit ich "formstabil". In meinem Fall die Form von Kringeln in der Größe der Spule.
Auch nach oftmaligem Werfen hat sich daran nichts geändert.

2) zur Knotenfestigkeit kann ich nichts Negatives sagen.
Habe, wie bei geflochtener Schnur immer - das Ende beim Knotenbinden 2x durchgeschlauft.

3) Abriebfestigkeit: ist schon genug geschrieben worden.
Konnte nach scheuern über den Grund/Steine Abriebstellen feststellen.

Der Hauptgrund zum Wechsel war für mich die "Kringelei", die nicht wegging sonder anstatt dessen noch öfters Perücken produzierte.
Irgendwann hatte ich die Faxen dicke und hab die Schnur wieder runter...


----------



## FranzJosef (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

Ich hab' die Nanofil (08er) gestern gerade runtergeschmissen...
Die war genau das, was ich fuer's UL-Fischen gesucht habe!
Boah, war die Freude gross!! Und der erste Knoten sass auch; "Was erzaehlen die alle fuer 'ne Scheixxe?"...
Und dann, nach ein paar Tagen, die Ernuechterung: Abriss aus heiterem Himmel. Beim GuFi-Einleiern irgendwie
'n Seegras-Halm erwischt oder sowas. Zu Hause versucht, den Stahl wieder anzuknueppern. Abriss.
Naechster Knoten, Abriss. Extranasser Knoten, Abriss. Nochmal trockener Knoten, Abriss. Knoten mit Kugellagerfett, Abriss...
Die ersten 10m runter, Knoten, Abriss. 5m an der Tuer festgeleiert, leichter Zug, Abriss.
Nochmal 20m runter, Abriss...
Die letzten 50m hab' ich nun auch runter genommen. Keine Ahnung, was das ist...
Es ist jedenfalls nicht so, dass immer nur der Knoten reisst oder zerschnitten wird, sondern die Nano reisst auch oberhalb vom Knoten, ohne dass dieser Bereich beim Knotenbinden beruehrt wurde.
Und ick fische nun wirklich im absolut hindernisfreien H²O...
Nu' darf ich mich wieder auf die Suche nach 'ner UL-Schnur machen, die nicht dehnt, aber auch kein 7kg-Seil ist... Schwer begeistert...
Ist wahrscheinlich wirklich "salzwasser"allergisch.

PS:
Ja, ich kann Knoten binden. Der verbesserte Trilene hat bisher bei keiner Schnur zerschnitten...
Kringelei hatte ich gar nicht; wuerde behaupten, dass passiert nur, wenn die Bremse zu ist.


----------



## Axtwerfer (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

Zitat von Nr.9  "Ich fische z.B. die 0,17mm Schnur  in Verbindung mit 60gr. schweren Sbirolinos und werfe diese unter  Volllast(volle Pulle) bis zu 110m - grosser Vorteil an grossen  Forellenseen wo Fische weit draussen stehen - und hatte noch keinen  einzigen Schnurbruch ! Mein Fazit - schöne Schnur fürs Sbirofischen" 

Ich kann mich meinem Vorredner nur anschließen. Bei mir ist die 17 auch noch nicht gerissen. Ich keule die Spiros damit raus als wäre ich in der Brandung !! Beim Hecht- Jerken mit 100 gramm Jerks ( selbst mit Stationärrolle) und ungewollten zurückklappen des Bügels hielt die Schnur. ( Bremse war allerdings nicht komplett zu) 
Verdrallung hatte ich bisher auch noch nicht. 

Selbst beim Ostsee Dorsch angeln hielt die 17 allen Stand.

Wenn ich die vielen negativen Berichte hier gelesen hätte bevor ich mir die Nanofil zugelegt hätte, wäre die Schnur nicht auf meine Rolle gekommen, so kann man nur sagen: Selbsterfahrung ist die beste Erfahrung" !
Kann ja durchaus sein, dass die Schnur in den unteren Schnurklassen wirklich nicht überzeugt, aber meine 17 hält.

P.S. als nächstes geht es mit Ihr noch Norwegen. Freu mich schon auf das nächste gepostete Foto mit meter-Köhler gefangen mit Nanofil.


----------



## FranzJosef (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*



Axtwerfer schrieb:


> Wenn ich die vielen negativen Berichte hier  gelesen hätte bevor ich mir die Nanofil zugelegt hätte, wäre die Schnur  nicht auf meine Rolle gekommen, so kann man nur sagen: Selbsterfahrung  ist die beste Erfahrung" !
> Kann ja durchaus sein, dass die Schnur in den unteren Schnurklassen wirklich nicht überzeugt, aber meine 17 hält.


Und ich dachte: "Das kann doch gar nicht so scheixxe sein, wie die alle schreiben." Dann hab'sch die Nano fuer 11€ inkl. Versand bekommen. Von der Grossspule. Langsam mit Fingerspitzengefuehl aufgespult & kontrolliert. Absolut gleichmaessig; keine Beulen, duennere Stellen, Unebenheite oder sonstiges, vollkommen in Ordnung.
Dann die Angelei: Absolut ohne Probleme. Die 08er ist mit irgendwie 6lb angegeben in Europa oder sowas, hat auch genauso gehalten.
Wurfweiten unuebertroffen! Einfach nur genial! Gerade die Steifheit der Schnur empfand ich als positiv; ich mag die Fireline ja auch.
Apropos "Steifigkeit": Ich hatte mit der Nanofil NICHT EINE Peruecke!!!:vik:
Bei den ganzen weichen Schnueren hab' ich, je nach Qualitaet der Schnuere, mal mehr, mal weniger Peruecken. Insbesondere, wenn man beim Jiggen mal lose Schnur ausspult, dann hagelt's Peruecken. Bei der Nanofil GAR NICHT, ob straffe oder lose Schnur. :vik:

Wie gesagt, soweit uneingeschraenkt begeistert....
Aber dann... Kann ja auch sein, dass ich mit der Schnur zuviel geangelt habe... Aber auch so 'ne Schnur sollte doch 100h UL-Spinnfischen mitmachen?! Ich mein, dass sind gerade mal 10'000 Wuerfe. Kann doch nicht sein, dass die SO wenig abriebfest ist?! Scheint aber wirklich so... Und als Rute 'ne MagPro, also nix mit "Schrott-RingEinlagen" oder sowas...
Wie gesagt, bin LEIDER schwer enttaeuscht von der Haltbarkeit... :c

PS:
Wenn man da nicht aufpasst, wird aus 6 oder 7 €/100m mal schnell 20€ oder mehr... Kommt drauf an, was abreisst...


----------



## Allrounder27 (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

Die Abriebsfestigkeit ist bei den beschichteten Ami Schnüren generell ein Problem. Ich bin total erstaunt, dass obwohl 50-80% der Leute nur negatives über die Schnur berichten, immer noch andere Angler das Zeug kaufen.
In der Pure Fishing Marketing Abteilung knallen bestimmt öfters mal die Korken.



> PS:
> Wenn man da nicht aufpasst, wird aus 6 oder 7 €/100m mal schnell 20€ oder mehr... Kommt drauf an, was abreisst...



Genau so sieht es aus. Spule Nanofil ca. 10-15 Euro vs. Spule GTP ca. 37,5 Euro. Reisst bei der Nanofil ein Illex Wobbler ab ist der Preisvorteil schon dahin. Ausser das man nun noch mit der deutlich schlechteren Schnur fischt.

Btw. Ist zwar nicht die Nanofil.
Konnte mal die Power Pro anfassen und begutachten. Ist mir ebenfalls schleierhaft dass die bei guten geflechten immer wieder genannt wird.


----------



## sam.fisher (3. November 2012)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

Ich kann nach 3 Monaten mit dem Schrott nur jedem beipflichten der sie abgespult, verbrannt und nicht weiterempfohlen hat... hab wirlich lange versucht die unzähligen Abrisse mit der genialen Wurfweite schönzureden aber das Zeug taugt allenfalls als zahnseide... endlich kann ich meinem Unmut mal öffentlich luft machen


----------



## Allround-Angler (3. November 2012)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

Besteht denn seitens des AB ein Interesse daran, der Firma Berkley eine Nachricht zur Stellungnahme zu schicken? Wäre ja schon spannend, was die dazu sagen:m.

Ich persönllich habe (siehe weiter oben) nicht ganz so schlechte Erfahrungen wie ein Großtei hier gemacht.


----------



## sam.fisher (7. November 2012)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

Wenn ich für jeden "Schrott" den ich gekauft habe eine Beschwerde verfasst hätte, dann bräuchte ich ne schreibkraft. Es reicht der Firma glaube ich schon wenn ihr Produkt in so 'ner großen community (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes) zerrissen wird. 
Mich würde nur interessieren wie oft und wo du sie gefischt hast, dass du gute erfahrungen damit gemacht hast... kann ja sein das ich 'ne "montags-charge'' erwischt habe


----------



## j.Breithardt (7. November 2012)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*



Allround-Angler schrieb:


> Besteht denn seitens des AB ein Interesse daran, der Firma Berkley eine Nachricht zur Stellungnahme zu schicken? Wäre ja schon spannend, was die dazu sagen:m.
> 
> Ich persönllich habe (siehe weiter oben) nicht ganz so schlechte Erfahrungen wie ein Großtei hier gemacht.


 


Sowohl 2 meiner Angelkollegen, als auch ich, haben die Schnur in regelmässigem Gebrauch und sind zufrieden.
Dabei muss ich aber auch sagen, unsere Erfahrungen mit der Schnur beschränken sich ausschließlich auf Einsatz im Süsswasser.:m


----------



## Allround-Angler (17. November 2012)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*



sam.fisher schrieb:


> Wenn ich für jeden "Schrott" den ich gekauft habe eine Beschwerde verfasst hätte, dann bräuchte ich ne schreibkraft. Es reicht der Firma glaube ich schon wenn ihr Produkt in so 'ner großen community (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes) zerrissen wird.
> Mich würde nur interessieren wie oft und wo du sie gefischt hast, dass du gute erfahrungen damit gemacht hast... kann ja sein das ich 'ne "montags-charge'' erwischt habe




Gefischt sowohl im Fluß (Steine/ Unterholz) als auch im Baggerse (kaum Hindernisse).
Zwischen 5 und 10 Tagen.
Knotentragkraft OK, 12 kg 4-facher Schlaufenknoten.
Abriebfestigkeit wie bei geflochtenen bzw. thermofusionierten üblich nicht so gut.
Mein Fachhändler hatte wohl keine Reklamationen bisher.


----------



## Rheinspezie (17. November 2012)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*



Allround-Angler schrieb:


> Gefischt sowohl im Fluß (Steine/ Unterholz) als auch im Baggerse (kaum Hindernisse).
> *Zwischen 5 und 10 Tagen.*
> Knotentragkraft OK, 12 kg 4-facher Schlaufenknoten.
> Abriebfestigkeit wie bei geflochtenen bzw. thermofusionierten üblich nicht so gut.
> Mein Fachhändler hatte wohl keine Reklamationen bisher.




Das Problem ist, dass bei längerem Einsatz ( kann schon ein paar Tage/Wochen sein ) , je nach Einsatzzeit - die ehemals weiche, "seidige" Oberflächer der Schnur allein durch den Gebrauch beim Angeln ( kein Abrieb an Steinen ), einer holzigen Konsistenz weicht.

Am Anfang alles gut, dann wird die Schnur immer "Strohiger" , "holziger" und fängt schliesslich an zu fasern.

Spätestens jetzt ist jederzeit mit Abrissen zu rechnen,

erstrecht bei den *dünnsten* Durchmessern !

Die Schnur hat einfach nicht wegzuredende Nachteile, das heißt aber nicht, dass sie zum Fischen ungeeignet ist . Ist halt ein "Mimöschen", was öfter mal gewechselt/gewendet werden sollte...wer´s braucht...


Rheinspezie


----------



## Allround-Angler (17. November 2012)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

Das bereits beschriebene Flachwerden und vor allem einen Korkenzieher-Effekt konnte ich feststellen.
Allerdings bisher ohne größere Nachteile für Wurfeigenschaften und Tragkraft.

Aber Du hast Recht: 5-10 Tage jeweils ein paar Stunden Spinnfischen sind wohl etwas kurz.

Das erinnert mich an einen Angelrollentest:
Im Testzeitraum von ein paar Monaten alles in Ordnung und kurz danach traten (ich nenne es mal harmlos) "Ermüdungserscheinungen" auf#c.
Bleibe weiter am Ball#6.


----------



## Pfiffikuss (17. November 2012)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

Und so eine geniale Schnur gewinnt auch noch einen Preis in der größten Angelzeitschrift Deutschlands...nee nee |rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes#q


----------



## j.Breithardt (17. November 2012)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*



Pfiffikuss schrieb:


> Und so eine geniale Schnur gewinnt auch noch einen Preis in der größten Angelzeitschrift Deutschlands...nee nee |rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes#q


 


Die Juroren waren halt in der Lage einen recht einfachen Knoten zu binden.:m


----------



## Pfiffikuss (17. November 2012)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Die Juroren waren halt in der Lage einen recht einfachen Knoten zu binden.:m



Das mag vielleicht sogar so sein aber die wahren Gründe haben wohl eher mit dem Inhalt eines Koffers zutuen...:m


----------



## j.Breithardt (17. November 2012)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*



Pfiffikuss schrieb:


> Das mag vielleicht sogar so sein *aber die wahren Gründe haben wohl eher mit dem Inhalt eines Koffers zutuen*...:m


 

Die Auflösung dieses Rätsels würde mich auch durch "PN" 
interessieren.:m
Kann mir darauf wirklich keinen Reim machen.

PS.
Man kann natürlich alles in Frage stellen.


----------



## Allround-Angler (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

Melde mich zurück, mittlerweile habe ich die Schnur kaum öfter gefischt als vorher. Einmal bei leicht angetautem Randeis (ja, ich kann schon fies sein im Test:q) einmal einen brutalen Hänger über einen geöffneten Karabiner "gelöst".

Tragkrafttest der 0,20 mmm laut Herstellerangabe 12,6 kg aktuell: bei 5 kg gerissen (Stichprobe n=3 vierfacher Schlaufenknoten, Riss oberhalb des Knotens).

Hat wohl beim Hängerlösen durch den Ruck stark gelitten|rolleyes, also doch ein "Mimöschen" (s. o.) für Gewässer ohne Hindernisse, kleine Fische und Leute, die ganz selten angeln gehen|kopfkrat.


----------



## B.Mech (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

Schnur ist Top, hab sie letztes Wochenende am Rhein benutzt bei -5°C ! Beim Kollegen sind die Ringe eingefroren und die grüne TuF Line war am Abend durch abrieb weiß ! Mit der Nanofil hatte keine Probleme mit Eis an den Ringen und konnte somit ohne Probleme fischen !


MFG


----------



## tomitulpe (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

habe gestern ne Berkley Nanofil bekommen, 0,14 mm
Tragkraft 6,9 Kg, also gleich mal nen Einhänger dran Geknotet mit Berkley Knoten
kurz dran gezogen Schnur durch
das selbe noch zweimal gemacht und genau das selbe passiert
so nun muss ein Test her....Tragkraft....
Eimer mit Wasser befüllt....genau 4,00 Kg laut Waage...
hoch gehoben ......Schnur durch.....
so nun sollte es genauer werden
also bei Null Gramm angefangen
nach 1800 Gramm ist die Schnur in der Mitte gerissen
den Versuch noch 3 mal wiederhollt
Schnur jedesmal bei nicht mal 2000 Gramm gerissen
Habe die Schnur bei Ebay gekauft von nem Verkäufer aus Wöllstadt
Antwort von Ihm...hunderte sind damit zufrieden und er angelt die auch
coole Antwort 

also Ich muss sagen mit der Schnur haben die Fische sehr sehr gute Chancen zu entwischen
auch die kleinen ......
also mein Fazit, diese Schnur würde ich nicht wieder kaufen
habe dann mal meine geflochtene Freefisher auch gleich mal getestet
0,14 mm Tragkraft 7,00 Kg und ich war sehr überrascht
die gab erst nach 8,250 Kg auf
und die ist Chinaware ....Made from Japan....
und wenn ich dann den Prei vergleiche
Berkley Nanofil 600 Meter für 32 € gleich ...Schrott...
Freefisher geflochten  1000 Meter für 21 € ....Top...
also fällt meine Entscheidung nicht schwer welche ich in Zukunft wieder kaufen werde

LG.


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Berkley-NanoFil-0-10-0-12-0-20-0-25-Low-Vis-Green-grun-600m-Starke-nach-Wahl-/251753810468?pt=DE_Sport_Angelsport_Angelschn%C3%BCre&var=&hash=item3a9db24a24

ebay garantie-also geld zurück!!


----------



## Angler9999 (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

So ging es mir mit vier Spulen verschiedener stärken Nanofile auch so... 

.....vier mal weggeschmissen.


----------



## shafty262 (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

Die Freefisher Schnur angele ich jetzt schon seit Juni und bin vollstens zufrieden. Die von Andoer bei Amazon ist sogar noch günstiger und scheint bis jetzt die gleiche zu sein. Nimmt aber leider viel Wasser auf und bleicht schnell aus. Wer dann noch mit etwas Lautstärke leben kann wird mit den Freefisher/Andoer Schnüren sehr zufrieden sein. Ich hab nur noch auf einer Spule Power Pro alle anderen sind inzwischen mit Chinaschnur bespult.


----------



## tomitulpe (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

oh Dorschwilli 
Perfekte Seite .....grins....
hattest wohl auch Probleme
die Aussage alleine das hunderte Leute damit zufrieden sind ist schon nicht aktzeptabel
aber merke schon das Berkley recht grosse Qualitätsprobleme scheinbar hat
wenn ich mir die Whiplash anschaue das die bei 0,12mm
16 Kg Tragkraft haben soll, wundert es mich schon sehr
die meisten geflochtenen in der Stärke von Markenherstellern haben so ca. 10 Kg
na denke da wird mehr versprochen wie gehalten, nur beim Preis denke ich mal da sind sie Top


----------



## yukonjack (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*



shafty262 schrieb:


> Die Freefisher Schnur angele ich jetzt schon seit Juni und bin vollstens zufrieden. Die von Andoer bei Amazon ist sogar noch günstiger und scheint bis jetzt die gleiche zu sein. Nimmt aber leider viel Wasser auf und bleicht schnell aus. Wer dann noch mit etwas Lautstärke leben kann wird mit den Freefisher/Andoer Schnüren sehr zufrieden sein. Ich hab nur noch auf einer Spule Power Pro alle anderen sind inzwischen mit Chinaschnur bespult.



langsam dämmerst bei dem Einen oder Anderen....


----------



## kati48268 (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

Dann harret in der Dämmerung. |rolleyes

Bin mit der Nanofil sehr zufrieden; keine Knotenprobleme, keine Verbindungsprobleme, schon gar keine Risse in der Leine selbst.
Ok, die Abriebfestigkeit ist nun wirklich nicht dolle, da muss man halt schauen, wo & wofür man sie einsetzt.
Die exzellenten Wurfeigenschaften machen dieses Manko für mich wett.
Es kommt halt auf den Einsatz an; würd sie nie zum Welsangeln verwenden, da muss eine Schnur andere Eigenschaften haben, aber zum Spinnen oder Feedern (mit Schlagschnur) in einigermaßen hindernisfreien Gewässern ist die Nano super.
Und farbstabiler als viele Geflechte ist'se auch.
Etwas starrer als normales Geflecht, ja, das stört mich nicht.
Der Preis ist zu hoch, jau. Kaufe sie nur bei Angeboten, bzw. Auktionen von Großspulen. Da geht es dann.

Die Tragkraftangabe ist murks, ja.
Wer glaubt denn überhaupt an diesen Mist?!
Schaut man beispielsweise auf die doch so hochpreisige, ...äh, pardon, hochgelobte Power Pro und vergleicht die US-Stärken-/Tragkraftangaben mit den hier genannten
in Deutschland: 0,10 = 5kg -- USA: 5lb = 2,27kg (1lb=0,454 kg x 5), sieht man die Be********rei des Europamarketings sehr deutlich.
Wohlgemerkt: das im o.g. Beispiel ist ein und dieselbe Schnur & Stärke!
Bei anderen Herstellern sieht das nicht viel anders aus.


----------



## tomitulpe (5. Januar 2015)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

ich denke mal wenn ich die vielen beiträge hier lese, habe die ganz schöne Qualitätsprobleme, den ich denke mal das die Schnur bei einigen in ordnung ist und bei einigen nicht, würde das Vehältnis mal mit 50% einschätzen
aber wenn nur so wenige damit zufrieden sind oder auch geasagt nur so viele zufrieden sind, dann ist es schon komisch, kann mir vorstellen das einige Schnüre das halten was Berkley verspricht, da wundert es mich nur das ihr Managment nicht auf die Meinung der User reagiert, aber sie scheinen es noch nicht nötig zu haben, hatte auch gedacht sie zum Lachs und Meeresforellen angeln zu nutzen, aber wenn ne 0,12mm nicht mal 1,8 kg hält, da möchte ich nicht wissen wieviele Blinker man versenkt, geschweige wenn dann mal ein Salmonide dran hängt, wenn ich dann hier lese das man nen 80 Hecht mit der selben Schnur geangelt hat, kann ich mir das mit meiner Schnur nicht vorstellen, höchtens ne Rotfeder und hoffen das sie nicht in Kraut zieht
habe mitlerweile leider feststellen müssen das viele Marken zwar sehr teuer sind aber nicht das halten was sie versprechen, habe mir jetzt mal ne billige Rolle aus china gekauft mal sehen ob sie den nächsten Norwegenurlaub überlebt, aber denke mal schon, hatte sie schon mal auf und geschaut ob irgendwo Salzwasser eindringen könnte, meine Abu Kardinal war nach 14 Tage angeln nur noch Schrottwert
Lager total verostet und dafür 90 € bezahlt im laden in Dänemark und die kam auch aus China, also kann ich die Ware auch direkt aus China beziehen für ein Lächeln in der Geldbörse


----------



## tomitulpe (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

so verkäufer dachte ich übernehme noch die Versankosten, gut das es einen Käuferschutz gibt, das Zeug taugt ja garnichts, mehrmals Zugprobe gemacht und jedesmal bei unter 2 Kg gerissen, die sollte 6,9 kg halten, also kaufe ich mir doch lieber wieder die geflochtene Freefisher die hält mehr als sie verspricht, nur gut das ich sie vorher ausprobiert habe und nicht direkt im Urlaub, das wäre ja ein reinfall in Norwegen geworden
lg.


----------



## Sea-Trout (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

Hi,

mit großem Abstand die schlechteste Schnur die ich je gefischt habe.Mit übertrieben großem Durchmesser vielleicht ok sons eher Spielzeug und wenn es mal richtig zur Sache geht der totale Reinfall.Mir ist die Schnur 2-3x einfach so in der Mitte durchgerissen.Beim Anschlag und im Drill.Und das bei ca. 60-65er  Dorschen wo ich mit keiner anderen Schnur in wesentlich geringerem Durchmesser jemals Probleme hatte.Einmal ist sie sogar als ich einen leichten 10g Balsaholzwobbler geworfen habe und der Bügel umgeklappt ist gerissen.Danach ging sie sofort in die Tonne Kollegen erging es ähnlich.Verstehe immer noch nicht das manche mit der Schnur zufrieden sind.Fischt ihr so starke Duchmesser im Vergleich zu anderen Schnüren für die gleiche Angelmethode bzw. Fischart?Oder fangt ihr nur kleine Fische wo es beim Anschlag,Drill etc. nicht zur Sache geht?Zum feinen Fischen auf Rotaugen oder so mag die ja ok sein aber sons einfach nur Müll ich kann nur jedem empfehlen kauft euch lieber eine andere.Zb. die Stroft Gtp oder ähnliche Schnüre der Unterschied in der Wurfweite wenn überhaupt vorhanden ich finde nich ist so minimal das sich das nicht lohnt so ein Bindefaden zu fischen.


Gruß Sea-Trout


----------



## welsfaenger (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

welche Stärke hast du denn gefischt ?
Die Schnur ist schon merklich Dünner bei angegeben Durchmesser als viele andere. Für Dorsch würde ich bei der Nanofil nicht unter 0.17 gehen. Fische selbst ne 010er auf der Feederrute und bin sogar recht zufrieden.
Und selbst die ist dünner als eien 015er PP.


----------



## Sea-Trout (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

Puh keine Ahnung.Aber sie sollte die gleiche Tragkraft haben wie die Schnüre die ich sons so fische und vom Durchmesser kam das auch hin so ungefähr.


----------



## Drebi (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

Kann mich der Meinung von SeaTrout nur anschließen, habe im Sommerurlaub 2013 ( an einem norddeutschen See ) meinem 12jährigen Sohn die Rolle mit nagelneuer 0,15er Nanofil bespult . Am 1. Tag beim Schleppen - Hammerbiss auf seine Rute , 5 min Drill - Schnur gerissen , das will ich aber nicht unbedingt auf die Nanofil schieben , da es wirklich ungünstige Drillbedingungen waren ( starker Seegang, heftiger Wind, sehr großer Hecht <1,10 m , zu leichte Rute - hatte keine Reserven mehr ).
 Nächster Tag : normales Spinnangeln , Schnur gerissen beim Umklappen des Bügels beim auswerfen - mit einem 5 cm Crankbait   - ein NoGo !!
 Kurze Zeit später : ich hatte seine Angelrute übernommen, der gute Lucky Craft an einem Ast hängengeblieben, leicht - wirklich leicht gezogen - peng - Schnur in der Mitte durch !
 Ich kann wirklich nur abraten, bin auch kein Berkley-Gegner da ich zu Anfangszeiten der Geflechtschnüre die Fireline jahrelang gefischt habe und keinerlei Probleme damit hatte ( ich weiß, daß viele die Fireline nicht gutfinden ).
 Nun noch mal zum eigentlichen Thema , ich persönlich finde die Nanofil ist was für den Mülleimer , wo sie bei mir auch gelandet ist !


----------



## tomitulpe (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

So habe mein Geld für die Schnur wieder, nun will der Verkäufer das ich die Bewertung ändere, ich glaube er hat gerade einen Wunschtraum ???
die Schnur 0,12 mm wurde mehrmals auf die Tragkraft geprüft unter Zeugen
jedesmal riss sie unter 2 Kg obwohl sie ja laut angaben 6,9 Kg halten soll
da es mir möglich ist auch die Schnur mal auf die Stärke zu messen hatte ich das mal getan, die Angaben von Berkley von 0,13...... wurden leider nicht erreicht
die Schnur hatte eine Stärke bis 0,159.......
leider konnte ich nicht so genau das messen wie das Berkley macht...grins...
viele Kommastellen als Angabe auf der Schnurverpackung, da frage ich mich wie sie das messen ???
also im Nanobereich messen sie ihre Schnur ???
na so genau geht es bei uns nicht, wir können das nur im Tausendstel Bereich genau messen
sie sollten lieber anfangen ihre Schnur im Zehntel Bereich zu messen, da hätten sie noch grossen Aufholbedarf
wenn man dann bedenkt wieviele Sachen man in die Flüsse, Seen und im Meer versenkt weil die Schnur reisst, da muss man ja aufpassen das man nicht noch als Umweltverschmutzer hingestellt wird


----------



## Angler9999 (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

Du bewertest doch den Verkäufer und nicht das Produkt. Also kannst du ihn positiv/neutral bewerten und im Text schreiben 

*Die Schnur ist Müll*, Verkäufer Ok


----------



## tomitulpe (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

ja das hätte ich machen können...grins...
aber da ich immer den verkäufer über den käuferschutz auffordern musste, kam eine bessere bewertung nicht in frage
das geht alles besser


----------



## Fares (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

Ich finde, dass wegen solch Käufern wie dir, Verkäufer wieder negative Bewertungen abgeben sollten. Ich hoffe, dass er sich die Rücknahme der ungerechtfertigten Bewertung erklagt...


----------



## tomitulpe (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

ungerechtfertigten Bewertung ?????
ich glaube da haste was falsch verstanden oder ???
wenn ich ne Schnur kaufe die 6,9 Kg Tragkraft haben soll und nach nicht mal 2 Kg reisst, dann soll ich das mit gut bewerten ????
und der Verkäufer nur auf den Käuferschutz in letzter Minute reagiert ???
die Rücknahme kann er ruhig erklagen, der Verkäufer schrieb mir dann noch das er die Schnur wieder verkauft hat, na da fällt mir dann nix mehr dazu ein !!! 
hat er nachgemessen ob noch die 600 meter drauf waren ???
ich muss nicht alles mit gut bewerten wenn es nicht so ist


----------



## welsfaenger (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

Tja, manchmal kommt es aus dem Wald so raus wie man rein ruft.
Das die meisten geflochtenen nicht das halten was sie versprechen dürfte allgemein Bekannt sein. Leider Gottes gibt es nur seeehr weniger Hersteller die korrekte Angaben machen.
und der VERKÄUFER ist nun mal nicht der Hersteller. Das einzige was man ihm ankreiden kann ist evtl. eine etwas unzuverlässige Kommunikation, wo wir wieder beim ersten Satz sind 
Guten Tipp: kaufe dir nicht immer das billigste vom billigen, sondern nehme z.Bsp. Stroft. dann bekommste auch das was draufsteht. Bei deiner anderen Billigschnur stimmen die Angaben nämlich mit 100% Sicherheit auch nicht. Nur mal so als Richtwert: eine REALE 0.20er geflochtene hält real ca. 7-8 kg


----------



## til (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

Ich glaube billig Ebay Schnüre sind eh China-Fälschungen.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (30. Januar 2015)

Der Witz ist gut! Was meinst du wo alle Schnüre hergestellt werden?
"Made in Germany" gibt es nicht mehr....


----------



## Allround-Angler (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

Und leider nicht nur die Schnüre.
Aber es gibt auch bei China-Ware Qualitätsunterschiede.
Die Fälschung einer Marke (die von mir aus auch in China produziert wurde) dürfte definitiv schlechter sein als das Original.


----------



## Angler9999 (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Nanofil von Berkley*

was soll an schlecht schlechter werden?


----------

